# Ateeya's Update



## supermodelsonya (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnsmRR8OaIE


She should be commended for her upbeat and positive attitude. She did realize, with the help of others, that she needed to detangle and she still looks awesome!

Oh and it looks like she is APL.......


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes and this is why I like her, she's a true soldier! Glad to see her bouncing back


----------



## taz007 (Jun 5, 2009)

That is fantastic news!  I love her attitude.  Can't keep a good woman down!


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 5, 2009)

She is such a trooper!!! I love her spirit!


----------



## Solitude (Jun 5, 2009)

She's a brave person to share her hair progress and setbacks. I'll continue to be a subscriber and supporter


----------



## Smiley79 (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree.  Her spirit is excellent regarding this whole ordeal.  She's a reminder to all of us that despite our passion and sometimes obsession regarding our hair and hair legnth...

At the End of the Day, IT'S JUST HAIR!!!!!​


----------



## krissyprissy (Jun 5, 2009)

Regaining a positve attitude is a MUST when it comes to taking care of yourself. Whether it is hair, skin, weight, etc. I hope some people who are negative can learn from her intead of putting others down.


----------



## msa (Jun 5, 2009)

Now I have to go watch the setback video. She must have lost a lot of hair. Glad to see she's so positive about it though.


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 5, 2009)

Good for her!  I love her personality.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 5, 2009)

Good for her. I'm happy for her.


----------



## Kirei (Jun 5, 2009)

TAKE THAT! TAKE THAT!


----------



## imaccami (Jun 5, 2009)

That's is why I like her too. She's optimistic, cheerful, confident and just a likeable person to watch. She seems like fun to be around.

I'm rooting for her, I think she'll get her hair back on track.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 5, 2009)

Liyah said:


> TAKE THAT! TAKE THAT!



LMAO!


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jun 5, 2009)

im so happy for her. I watched her video before I saw your post and was so glad to see she was back to her happy self. She will recover thats for sure. And her hair looks longer . I love ateyaa she looks like such a good person. I wish we could get her to join the forum .....  

P.S. Actually I want to secretly tell the whole world to join Lhcf *wink wink*


----------



## snillohsss (Jun 5, 2009)

She does have a great spirit.

It looks that...even with that plug of hair missing...she still has that "SWANG"!


----------



## msa (Jun 5, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> im so happy for her. I watched her video before I saw your post and was so glad to see she was back to her happy self. She will recover thats for sure. And her hair looks longer . I love ateyaa she looks like such a good person. I wish we could get her to join the forum .....
> 
> *P.S. Actually I want to secretly tell the whole world to join Lhcf *wink wink**




She is on LHCF she just doesn't post here...but she has in the past.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 5, 2009)

Good for Ateeya. I have been where she was.


----------



## PGirl (Jun 5, 2009)

She looks so good in this video.  Her makeup is HOT!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 5, 2009)

Glad she's in good spirits. She still looks great!


----------



## Denise11 (Jun 5, 2009)

She's always so positive, even in situations like this. She's a strong woman and I knew she would pick herself up, and do what she needs to do to fix this.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh no!  That happened to me once due to severe overprocessing, where I had a broken off patch of hair in the back that caused a big gap in the ends when I wore it down. It took a bit to grow back in, but it eventually did.

I'm glad she has a positive attitude about it.  The same will happen for her.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 5, 2009)

Her spirit is encouraging to all of us who have had setbacks. I'm glad she posts the ups and the downs.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 5, 2009)

....


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 5, 2009)

She is a very POSITIVE woman!!! I'm glad that it's looking up for her   She did get alot of growth.

Did she get the relaxer the day after her sew-in???


----------



## LushLox (Jun 5, 2009)

Great video, mucho kudos!  She's learned where she went wrong which is the most important thing.  She won't be making the same mistake again.


----------



## Denise11 (Jun 5, 2009)

qtslim83 said:


> She is a very POSITIVE woman!!! I'm glad that it's looking up for her   She did get alot of growth.
> 
> Did she get the relaxer the day after her sew-in???



Yep. She's brave. LOL


----------



## Hairsofab (Jun 5, 2009)

In before the lock, and her hair looks great minus the broken off parts. I'm sure she'll get her length back in a few months. Setbacks suck.


----------



## iNicola (Jun 5, 2009)

Seems like she was making good progress. Glad to see that she's in good spirits, she'll definitely bounce back.



Denise11 said:


> qtslim83 said:
> 
> 
> > She is a very POSITIVE woman!!! I'm glad that it's looking up for her   She did get alot of growth.
> ...


*Can someone please tell me why you shouldn't get a relaxer the day after a sew in? I've done it a couple days after a sew in take down so I'd like to know why this is a no no for future reference. Thanks!
*


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jun 5, 2009)

Dang I guess I didn't read the whole other thread on her... but I did see this comment. 

contraviv (1 hour ago) Show Hide  0   Marked as spam Reply | Spam It looks great! We﻿ all have setbacks, I'm glad that you are so positive! To all you haters on LHCF, she still has that SWANG! 

I thought most of the posts were supportive...


----------



## LushLox (Jun 5, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Seems like she was making good progress. Glad to see that she's in good spirits, she'll definitely bounce back.
> 
> 
> *Can someone please tell me why you shouldn't get a relaxer the day after a sew in? I've done it a couple days after a sew in take down so I'd like to know why this is a no no for future reference. Thanks!
> *




Because the hair may be susceptible to breakage after being in plaits/weaves for an extended period.  Your scalp may be tender and you may subsequently get burned if you relax straight away.  Waiting a week or two allows you to DC your hair, perhaps give it a protein treatment and gives your hair the time it may need to get it back into tip top shape before a chemical service.  Some people can cope with relaxing immediately but others obviously can't.  You just have to go with what you can work with.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, the results of her setback reminds me of how mine looked. Mine wasn't caused by weaves (I'm not a fan), it was due to possible over processing and neglecting my hair for over a month... I was an inch from BSL in some areas and shoulder length in others.

I decided to trim/cut mine but I totally understand why she's not cutting yet... especially cos her hair will be hidden away.

Such a positive attitude, I was depressed after my setback. I didn't update my fotki until after I'd gotten my cut... she did a video with very detailed pics! Wow... I am impressed.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jun 5, 2009)

She's such a positive person, and she really is a trooper.  My last weave in January of 2008 (I've only had two my entire life), didn't turn out so well.  I was allergic to the hair that was braided into my hair.  My husband washed my hair w/ tea-tree shampoo to ease the itching, but that didn't help much.  I was up from about 11 p.m. to 3 a.m. taking it out.  The braided hair was really tangled with my real hair in the front.  I ended up having to cut my real hair in the front just to get the braided hair out.  Because I wear my hair in twist-outs, it was easy to blend the shorter hair in.

At least her shorter part is in the back.  Her hair will grow back before she knows it and she'll reach her goal length.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 5, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Dang I guess I didn't read the whole other thread on her... but I did see this comment.
> 
> contraviv (1 hour ago) Show Hide  0   Marked as spam Reply | Spam It looks great! We﻿ all have setbacks, I'm glad that you are so positive! To all you haters on LHCF, she still has that SWANG!
> 
> I thought most of the posts were supportive...



Yeah it got a bit ugly towards the end. Got clanked as usual


----------



## ToyToy (Jun 5, 2009)

I love her positive attitude. And her eye shadow!!

ETA: I made the same mistake years ago - took out braids and washed them before detangling! I cried a river of tears. I thought I was going to lose all my hair. I thought with the Creme of Nature being such a moisturising shampoo, I wouldn't have to detangle. Lost a lot of hair, but never made that mistake again. 
I'm glad she's so upbeat about it, and even though I'm natural, I actually enjoy her videos. She's got really beautiful hair - even now with some of it broken/chopped off.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 5, 2009)

She is so pretty. Inside and out!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 5, 2009)

She looks good. I do like the greenish eyeshadow. She would have been a nice apl. She could be fine if no more step backs occur by the end of the year.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 5, 2009)

I am so happy for her!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jun 5, 2009)

*I'm so happy for her!!! OT... I'm subscribing for her makeup tips bc that eyeshadow was something fierce!*


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 5, 2009)

ToyToy said:


> I love her positive attitude. And her eye shadow!!
> 
> ETA: I made the same mistake years ago - took out braids and washed them before detangling! I cried a river of tears. I thought I was going to lose all my hair. I thought with the Creme of Nature being such a moisturising shampoo, I wouldn't have to detangle. Lost a lot of hair, but never made that mistake again.
> I'm glad she's so upbeat about it, and even though I'm natural, I actually enjoy her videos. She's got really beautiful hair - even now with some of it broken/chopped off.



It's funny that you say that because CON always made my hair feel stripped/dry and tangle something fierce. I haven't had CON used on my hair since I was in maybe middle school. There was another shampoo my stylist was using by KeraCare that did the same thing. IDK what it is.


----------



## Demi27 (Jun 5, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Seems like she was making good progress. Glad to see that she's in good spirits, she'll definitely bounce back.
> 
> 
> *Can someone please tell me why you shouldn't get a relaxer the day after a sew in? I've done it a couple days after a sew in take down so I'd like to know why this is a no no for future reference. Thanks!*


 

I guess it must depend on the hair. When I was wearing weaves I've gotten relaxers right after the weave (and braids for that matter). I've never had a problem, but I think it depends on what shape your hair is in.


----------



## Demi27 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm so mad that even with the set back, her hair is STILL longer than mine. LOL.

You go Ateya.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 5, 2009)

Would anyone like a piece of humble pie?? 


ETA: This was not for Demi 1974 either.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 5, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> Would anyone like a piece of humble pie??
> 
> 
> ETA: This was not for Demi 1974 either.



She just keeps proving the doubters wrong. A positive attitude can go a loonng way in the hair game...


----------



## mzcris (Jun 5, 2009)

Can't see youtube at work...but this is good news to hear!  She has such a positive and upbeat attitude!  Can't wait to see it today when I get home.


----------



## Demi27 (Jun 5, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> Would anyone like a piece of humble pie??
> 
> 
> ETA: This was not for Demi 1974 either.


 

Girl, I knew what you meant when you typed it.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 5, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> Girl, I knew what you meant when you typed it.


 Good, I just didn't want you to think I meant you.


----------



## Jhuidah (Jun 5, 2009)

Bosinse said:


> *In before the lock*, and her hair looks great minus the broken off parts. I'm sure she'll get her length back in a few months. Setbacks suck.



All this, but especially the bolded.  I love her eye makeup, too.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 5, 2009)

I love her spirit, she is so positive and I applaud her for showing her setback, we all have them and she shows you just have to remain positive, her hair will be back in no time.


----------



## wannabelong (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm so happy for her and I love her attitude.  Yeah Ateeya!


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 5, 2009)

It is a hair journey and we all have ups and downs in the end it is hair.  She is a trooper and I admire her spirit and being out there.  

Glad she is taking it and dealing with it positively.


----------



## chavascandy (Jun 5, 2009)

Bless her heart. I have had this happen to me before. I can get depressing.


----------



## Freespirit02 (Jun 5, 2009)

That's good! I'm proud of her!


----------



## Freespirit02 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yo..why does it say perm day?? Did she perm her hair..already???


----------



## LushLox (Jun 5, 2009)

^^^She did!


----------



## Ediese (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm happy that she's okay.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 5, 2009)

I thought her hair looked a little thin. She definitely needs to give it some TLC. I'm glad she's back and didn't loose too much hair! yeah!


----------



## ToyToy (Jun 5, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> It's funny that you say that because CON always made my hair feel stripped/dry and tangle something fierce. I haven't had CON used on my hair since I was in maybe middle school. There was another shampoo my stylist was using by KeraCare that did the same thing. IDK what it is.



Hm that's strange. I used to use CON many, many years ago as a teenager, and my hair loved it. But years later, every time I tried to return to it, it would work really well for three washes, and after that it would start making my hair feel funny. I also used to use KeraCare moisturising shampoo, and my hair loved that too - ist that the one you are talking about? I've stopped using that as well, though. I've yet to find a shampoo I could stick too.


----------



## heyfranz (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, she got excellent growth.  I need a weave!


----------



## Avaya (Jun 5, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> She just keeps proving the doubters wrong. *A positive attitude can go a loonng way in the hair game.*..



And in life...


----------



## yuriko (Jun 5, 2009)

Her hair looks good, I felt so sad for her when i saw the big "W" in the back. But I have noticed from watching her videos that she is more concerned with health and swang than she is with length, so I am sure she is not that upset. It will grow back in a few months.


----------



## Kirei (Jun 5, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> Would anyone like a piece of humble pie??
> 
> 
> ETA: This was not for Demi 1974 either.


 
Funny how ALL the 50 million ran to the other thread to talk ish and say "I knew this would occur!!!", aren't in this thread.

They can kick her when she is down but can't give a congrats...jealousy yeahhhhh....

I just can't get over how that thread blew up but this one is only 2 pages....says alot.

Yes, someone does need some humble pie. 

And yes her hair still does have that SWANG!


----------



## QTPie (Jun 5, 2009)

Her hair will bounce back in no time..kudos to her upbeat attitude! Her hair is still gorgeous..


----------



## Kirei (Jun 5, 2009)

Avaya said:


> And in life...


 
 so true!


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 5, 2009)

Liyah said:


> Funny how ALL the 50 million ran to the other thread to talk ish and say "I knew this would occur!!!", aren't in this thread.
> 
> They can kick her when she is down but can't give a congrats...jealousy yeahhhhh....
> 
> ...


 

...................


----------



## HERMOM (Jun 5, 2009)

THAT IS THE BEST THING ABOUT HAIR WITH TLC AND TIME IT WILL BE BETTER THEN EVER. I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE HER THIS TIME NEXT YEAR - HEADS UP ATEEYA- YOU GROW GIRL


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 5, 2009)

Liyah said:


> Funny how ALL the 50 million ran to the other thread to talk ish and say "I knew this would occur!!!", aren't in this thread.
> 
> They can kick her when she is down but can't give a congrats...jealousy yeahhhhh....
> 
> ...


So true, so true. 
We gonna have to get all Ike-ish "Take a bite of this cake Anna Mae!!"


----------



## msa (Jun 5, 2009)

Liyah said:


> Funny how ALL the 50 million ran to the other thread to talk ish and say "I knew this would occur!!!", aren't in this thread.
> 
> They can kick her when she is down but can't give a congrats...jealousy yeahhhhh....
> 
> ...



Maybe they don't feel there's anything to congratulate. I don't think people are jealous, I think they just don't want to give their real opinion because they'd get jumped on for being "mean" or a "hater".


----------



## finickyone (Jun 5, 2009)

I love Ateeya! Her beauty & positive attitude shines bright & you can tell from her videos that she is just a sweet person. 

I read some of those comments from the 1st video & can't believe how ugly some people can be!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 5, 2009)

Liyah said:


> Funny how ALL the 50 million ran to the other thread to talk ish and say* "I knew this would occur!!!"*, aren't in this thread.
> 
> They can kick her when she is down but can't give a congrats...jealousy yeahhhhh....
> 
> ...



Well, I said something to that extent myself......but I said nothing negative IMO.  I'm here and I'm saying congrats to her.  I really think that her setback could have been prevented, but I am happy to see that she has a great attitude about her setback and that she is able to bounce back as quick as she did mentally.  She's stonger than I in this situation b/c I would have been a mess for days


----------



## ohstacey (Jun 5, 2009)

I love it! You go, Ateyaaa! And yes, she is coming back looking cute, too. The only thing I'm jealous of is that she probably has more haters/critics than I do, haha! Go head, girl, let the haters hate! 

I love that Ateyaaa does what works for her, and takes her setbacks in stride with confidence and poise, and a sense of humor!! 

She is a real person putting herself out there on youtube and despite all the "I told you so's" and hateration, she keeps it moving, is still smiling and looking cute doing it! That really pisses the haters off...matter of fact, it shuts them up!


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 5, 2009)

damn she slapped that relaxer in already!?  glad to see she's in good spirits about it all.


----------



## yellow08 (Jun 5, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> damn *she slapped that relaxer in already*!? glad to see she's in good spirits about it all.


 
I was thinking that too..I personally would have waited a few weeks (not because of the matting, tangles, etc...) but after wearing a weave you should let your hair rest for at least 2 weeks before relaxing. I'm sure it will grow back just fine!

I emailed her and she has a very pleasant attitude about the whole thing!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jun 5, 2009)

msa said:


> Maybe they *don't feel there's anything to congratulate. I don't think people are jealous,* I think they just don't want to give their real opinion because they'd get jumped on for being "mean" or a "hater".


 
I agree~ Her hair is nothing to be jealous of. Especially now


----------



## fashion87 (Jun 5, 2009)

I was completely out of the loop until i watched her vids today.....it sooooooo sux when you've been having sum great progress and one thing at one moment can mess everything up....SHE'S A TROOPER


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ateeya's hair looks great, so she had to cut a peice, it's not a big deal.

Some of you whine so much about other's observations or comments.  You can't even point out something "mean" that was said.  

Yall need to stop it.


----------



## theAlist (Jun 5, 2009)

ohstacey said:


> I love it! You go, Ateyaaa! And yes, she is coming back looking cute, too. *The only thing I'm jealous of is that she probably has more haters/critics than I do, haha! Go head, girl, let the haters hate! *
> 
> I love that Ateyaaa does what works for her, and takes her setbacks in stride with confidence and poise, and a sense of humor!!
> 
> She is a real person putting herself out there on youtube and despite all the "I told you so's" and hateration, she keeps it moving, is still smiling and looking cute doing it! That really pisses the haters off...matter of fact, it shuts them up!




HHHHHHHHAAAAAAA!!!!  Can we be friends!  LOL I'm like Katt Williams...   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7z_ztMxBgk language nsfw


haha I need that pep talk every now and again!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 5, 2009)

She does have an upbeat attitude about it all.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 5, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> She does have an upbeat attitude about it all.


 

Then when the camera is off she cries.  j/k


----------



## Kirei (Jun 5, 2009)

msa said:


> Maybe they don't feel there's anything to congratulate. I don't think people are jealous, I think they just don't want to give their real opinion because they'd get jumped on for being "mean" or a "hater".


 
I dont know what some would say negative....but okay.....


----------



## 757diva (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not negative in anyway but her hair looks very thin almost like it she relaxes one or 2 more times her hair is gonna be see through.  I do like the attitude that she has about the whole thing but for some reason I think she prepared herself for the cam.  Maybe did all the crying off camera.  Being negative is someone being just down right rude like calling someone a "fat" person and making jokes about it.  But if you are truly stating ur opinion..Then how is that negative.  Anywho...Her hair has a nice length but me personally I would have cut the length off to make it all even.


^^this is not a negative post..it is my opinion


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 5, 2009)

i read her update on twitter but didn't realize it was that bad. dyam...!  she'll be fine.  she knows how to take good care of her hair....


----------



## msa (Jun 5, 2009)

Liyah said:


> I dont know what some would say negative....but okay.....




We all see things differently. I have a certain opinion of her before and after hair that I am keeping to myself. I see how the other thread went down and I for one am not in the mood to be called a "hater" or "jealous" or whatever else just because I have a different opinion.

It's one of those times when "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" really applies. That way, the thread can stay on track and everyone who has something positive to add can do so without feeling the need to defend ateya.


----------



## Stella B. (Jun 5, 2009)

She's on her way to making things right! Glad to see she's thinking positive after a bad situation.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jun 5, 2009)

That's right Ateya! Keep the haters coming back for more.


----------



## kblc06 (Jun 5, 2009)

Umm...what was wrong with her hairline again *birds chirping* 

I'm glad to see it wasn't too big of a setback. Keep swanging on them haters Ateeya


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 5, 2009)

Liyah said:


> Funny how ALL the 50 million ran to the other thread to talk ish and say "I knew this would occur!!!", aren't in this thread.
> 
> They can kick her when she is down but can't give a congrats...jealousy yeahhhhh....
> 
> ...


 Maybe we're trying to keep this thread from being locked. She's in much better spirits, and that great. But trust no one is jealous of her limp, "swanging", broken off,  peek a boo hairline, and w shaped hair. erplexed I'll take health over length any day of the week. Congratulate someone who relaxed their already traumatized hair? Are you new???


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 5, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Maybe we're trying to keep this thread from being locked. She's in much better spirits, and that great. But trust no one is jealous of her limp, "swanging", broken off, peek a boo hairline, and w shaped hair. erplexed I'll take health over length any day of the week. Congratulate someone who relaxed their already traumatized hair? Are you new???


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 5, 2009)

......and so it begins!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 5, 2009)

Mrs.Green said:


> I agree~ Her hair is nothing to be jealous of. Especially now



If you forward the video to 5:14 there is nothing to be jealous of  If anything, my heart broke for her. I know she'll be alright.



757diva said:


> I'm not negative in anyway but her hair looks very thin almost like it she relaxes one or 2 more times her hair is gonna be see through.  I do like the attitude that she has about the whole thing but for some reason I think she prepared herself for the cam.  Maybe did all the crying off camera.  Being negative is someone being just down right rude like calling someone a "fat" person and making jokes about it.  But if you are truly stating ur opinion..Then how is that negative.  Anywho...Her hair has a nice length but me personally I would have cut the length off to make it all even.
> 
> 
> ^^this is not a negative post..it is my opinion



Its a setback. Many people here have had them. I have to agree with you though, her hair looks thin and definitely doesn't have the "swang" it used to have. Is she still promoting Nu Gro (I think that's the name)?  The W in the back made me gasp erplexed I don't know about you but I would be crying my butt off. Again she'll be ok and I know she'll grow it back.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 5, 2009)

qtslim83 said:


> ......and so it begins!


 
I knew it was coming.It just wouldn't be a Ateyaa thread without drama and it's the same people every single time.They don't like her hair, yet they are up in every thread talking about her.Hmmm...I don't know what it is about that girl that gets people like this.Every Ateyaa thread always gets locked.I don't understand why people just can't bypass the thread instead of coming in every single thread about her saying the same old stuff.Okay we get it, you don't like her hair.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 5, 2009)

im just not understanding all the hatin accusations  i love her attutude, her spirit, her positivity, her makeup, her skin.  i don't love her hair.  im so sorry.  it seems i have to apologize to admit that.. because if u have a difference of opinion then u r the horrible, negative, bad hater.  shoot everyone don't like my hair.  its a matter of opinion.
she has a great attitude and i wish nothing but the best outcome for her.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 5, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> im just not understanding all the hatin accusations  i love her attutude, her spirit, her positivity, her makeup, her skin.  i don't love her hair.  im so sorry.  it seems i have to apologize to admit that.. because if u have a difference of opinion then u r the horrible, negative, bad hater.  shoot everyone don't like my hair.  its a matter of opinion.
> she has a great attitude and i wish nothing but the best outcome for her.


 Co-sign


----------



## exoticmommie (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope that she be able to get her hair back and order soon. I always thought she had beautiful hair and it is still nice in general, it's just very obvious that she lost quite a bit of hair and it's pretty thin in the ends. I personally would have cut some off. But I appreciate her honesty and her lovely spirit through it all.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 5, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> im just not understanding all the hatin accusations i love her attutude, her spirit, her positivity, her makeup, her skin. i don't love her hair. im so sorry. it seems i have to apologize to admit that.. because if u have a difference of opinion then u r the horrible, negative, bad hater. shoot everyone don't like my hair. its a matter of opinion.
> she has a great attitude and i wish nothing but the best outcome for her.


 
I agree....I don't remember all that many people saying anything "negative" in that last thread.  Maybe a comment or two or three....but not the whole thread.


----------



## Demi27 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sigh.

Unbelievable. It never fails.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 5, 2009)

i'll just let my "thanks" speak for itself.

it def. could've been worse. I'm glad she was able to retain that much.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 5, 2009)

Liyah said:


> *Funny how ALL the 50 million ran to the other thread to talk ish and say "I knew this would occur!!!", aren't in this thread.
> *
> They can kick her when she is down but can't give a congrats...jealousy yeahhhhh....
> 
> ...


Agreed!



Mrs.Green said:


> I agree~* Her hair is nothing to be jealous of.* Especially now


Agreed!




MochaEyeCandy said:


> Maybe we're trying to keep this thread from being locked. She's in much better spirits, and that great. But trust no one is jealous of her limp, "swanging", broken off, peek a boo hairline, and w shaped hair. erplexed I'll take health over length any day of the week. *Congratulate someone who relaxed their already traumatized hair? *Are you new???







Finally Free said:


>


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 5, 2009)

Her hair looked a little thin. But I'm sure she will bounce back..Does anyone know if she rinses her hair? It looked really dark.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 5, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Her hair looked a little thin. But I'm sure she will bounce back..Does anyone know if she rinses her hair? It looked really dark.


 

Yes.  She did say she got a rinse w/ the relaxer.


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 5, 2009)

qtslim83 said:


> Yes.  She did say she got a rinse w/ the relaxer.



Oh ok.......


----------



## theAlist (Jun 5, 2009)

Finally Free said:


>



BWAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA  

I'm stealing that!!!


----------



## LABETT (Jun 5, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Unbelievable. It never fails.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 5, 2009)

I still say she should cut her hair.  It would be the perfect time for her to try a cute graduated bob 

If it were me, i'd cut it but i know we are all different.

In any case, she's a soldier!  Her hair will bounce back in a year or so.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jun 5, 2009)

msa said:


> Maybe they don't feel there's anything to congratulate. I don't think people are jealous,* I think they just don't want to give their real opinion because they'd get jumped on for being "mean" or a "hater".*



I agree, i didnt want to say any of* my true feelings* about her hair because i didnt want to get jumped on But w/e it is just a hair forum not high school 

I never liked her hair to begin with, i always thought "Whats the big deal?"..To me before the "disaster" her hair was thin and chewed up, that hair style that she always wore was soo easy to camouflage her breakage And the way she took care of her hair made me cringe all that heat & protein! But ohh no, anytime i would try to express my opinon someone just has to say "Oh your a hater" or "Jealousy is a *****"

Now her hair is extremely thin, almost like she is going bald! And ppl are still thinking others are jealous of her hair?....What am i not seeing ppl?

She does go on hair forums but IMHO what she did to her hair was like a "DUHHH" moment, that could have been avoided easily! And now all she does is slap a chemical & wig on it and call it a day?
Im still trying to figure out why she would get a relaxer just to put her hair  back in a wig again?? Why not just wait until that patch grows back THEN get a  relaxer, so she could have thick hair, non patchy hair, and length??!!!   
If some ladies on this forum does not like a certain persons hair, why ALWAYS call them a hater?? Why associate it with jealousy *every..**single*..*time*?!!!


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 5, 2009)

PearlyCurly said:


> I agree, i didnt want to say any of* my true feelings* about her hair because i didnt want to get jumped on But w/e it is just a hair forum not high school
> 
> I never liked her hair to begin with, i always thought "Whats the big deal?"..To me before the "disaster" her hair was thin and chewed up, that hair style that she always wore was soo easy to camouflage her breakage And the way she took care of her hair made me cringe all that heat & protein! But ohh no, anytime i would try to express my opinon someone just has to say "Oh your a hater" or "Jealousy is a *****"
> 
> ...


 
I don't get it, then they have the nerve to call you negative.  How is stating what you clearly see negative?


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jun 5, 2009)

She is quite amusing. Annoying....but amusing.

I bet she can't say "Sally Seashells Seashore" 3x fast!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 5, 2009)

Bosslady1 said:


> She is quite amusing. Annoying....but amusing.
> 
> I bet she can't say "Sally Seashells Seashore" 3x fast!


  Girl you know you just hatin'!!! With your proper use of grammar and diction


----------



## PinkSkates (Jun 5, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> im just not understanding all the hatin accusations i love her attutude, her spirit, her positivity, her makeup, her skin. *i don't love her hair. im so sorry. it seems i have to apologize to admit that.. because if u have a difference of opinion then u r the horrible, negative, bad hater. shoot everyone don't like my hair. its a matter of opinion.*
> she has a great attitude and i wish nothing but the best outcome for her.


 
Thank you *Sylver2*!...
And *Pearly Curly* don't be afraid to state how you really feel! You have a right to post your opinion just like those who oppose your comments. Okay I gotta go shampoo my hair so I can "Swang" it some more!


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 5, 2009)

I would love to see this type of blunt honesty in hair threads on LHCF.


----------



## msa (Jun 5, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Maybe we're trying to keep this thread from being locked. She's in much better spirits, and that great. But trust no one is jealous of her limp, "swanging", broken off,  peek a boo hairline, and w shaped hair. erplexed I'll take health over length any day of the week. Congratulate someone who relaxed their already traumatized hair? Are you new???



HATER!



sylver2 said:


> im just not understanding all the hatin accusations  i love her attutude, her spirit, her positivity, her makeup, her skin.  i don't love her hair.  im so sorry.  it seems i have to apologize to admit that.. because if u have a difference of opinion then u r the horrible, negative, bad hater.  shoot everyone don't like my hair.  its a matter of opinion.
> she has a great attitude and i wish nothing but the best outcome for her.



Long haired hater!



MochaEyeCandy said:


> Co-sign



Co-signin' hater!



PearlyCurly said:


> I agree, i didnt want to say any of* my true feelings* about her hair because i didnt want to get jumped on But w/e it is just a hair forum not high school
> 
> I never liked her hair to begin with, i always thought "Whats the big deal?"..To me before the "disaster" her hair was thin and chewed up, that hair style that she always wore was soo easy to camouflage her breakage And the way she took care of her hair made me cringe all that heat & protein! But ohh no, anytime i would try to express my opinon someone just has to say "Oh your a hater" or "Jealousy is a *****"
> 
> ...



No common sense having hater!



cburney said:


> I don't get it, then they have the nerve to call you negative.  How is stating what you clearly see negative?



Blind hater!



Bosslady1 said:


> She is quite amusing. Annoying....but amusing.
> 
> I bet she can't say "Sally Seashells Seashore" 3x fast!






MochaEyeCandy said:


> Girl you know you just hatin'!!! With your proper use of grammar and diction



King's English speakin' haters!!!



Y'all are all jealous haters! Take that take that take THAT!


----------



## msa (Jun 5, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I would love to see this type of blunt honesty in hair threads on LHCF.




It's not honesty it's hateration!


----------



## trevprit (Jun 5, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I would love to see this type of blunt honesty in hair threads on LHCF.


 
It would be refreshing, but in a tactful way, of course, because if a person is genuinely looking for honest opinions, then sugarcoating stuff and/or flat out lying by complimenting them on the beauty of their obviously suffering hair, then they've been done a serious disservice.  On the other hand, I wonder how many people just ask opinions or post up progress for ego-stroking and wouldn't be receptive to constructive criticism.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 5, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I would love to see this type of blunt honesty in hair threads on LHCF.





trevprit said:


> It would be refreshing, but in a tactful way, of course, because if a person is genuinely looking for honest opinions, then sugarcoating stuff and/or flat out lying by complimenting them on the beauty of their obviously suffering hair, then they've been done a serious disservice.  On the other hand, I wonder how many people just ask opinions or post up progress for ego-stroking and wouldn't be receptive to constructive criticism.


 Oh it's there, you just have to know what to look for. If your update thread has been viewed 2000+ times, and you have a handful of comments and thank you's, your hair/update ain't impressive.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Oh it's there, you just have to know what to look for. If your update thread has been viewed 2000+ times, and you have a handful of comments and thank you's, your hair/update ain't impressive.


  Goes to count the number of posts in my recent update ...  (jk)

Ok, lets lighten it up in here.  There are just ways of getting one's point across without being abrasive.


----------



## pearlygurl (Jun 6, 2009)

Ateeya is the Beyonce of Hair Boards!!! 

Anywho...IMO her hair before her setback was pretty (especially in the dry wrap video) and didn't look much different from some of the heads I see on this board. But like everything in life whether you love/hate Ateeya's hair is subjective. If you don't like her hair that's fine and if you love it that's fine too! 
No need to start WWIII up in this piece! :swordfigh :gunner7:


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 6, 2009)

i love these ateeya threads lol


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Oh it's there, you just have to know what to look for. If your update thread has been viewed 2000+ times, and you have a handful of comments and thank you's, your hair/update ain't impressive.


'

That's my point. People will ignore it/not say anything about certain hair threads because they don't have anything nice to say.  However, when there is a thread about Ateyaa it seems to be different.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 6, 2009)

Go Ateya!!!

All I have to say is that I hope some of you don't come on here making threads about a setback you have suffered. The devil may just jump out of me and starting laughing. Tis all.


----------



## so1913 (Jun 6, 2009)

pearlygurl said:


> Ateeya is the Beyonce of Hair Boards!!!





poochie167 said:


> i love these ateeya threads lol




Hahaha...right, lol.

I ain't mad at the girl... I never really watched her videos until these two recent ones...I just AlWAYS see her name popping up...I have to give her props though for documenting and sharing her setback and her positive attitude. 

I love her green shadow though! I think I'll try out a similar look this weekend.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> '
> 
> That's my point. People will ignore it/not say anything about certain hair threads because they don't have anything nice to say.  However, when there is a thread about Ateyaa it seems to be different.


 People get sick of being labeled a mean spirited hater for a simple difference of opinion. Ateeyaa is a whole different ball game because she has a cult following, many of her followers who don't know any better take her videos as seriously as Christians take the words of Christ.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 6, 2009)

You all really go hard on this board, I LOVE it!!


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> People get sick of being labeled a mean spirited hater for a simple difference of opinion. Ateeyaa is a whole different ball game because she has a cult following, many of her followers who don't know any better take her videos as seriously as Christians take the words of Christ.



You mean the same way some women on LHCF will see another member with seemingly beautiful hair rave about a product and then rush out and get it or start following their techniques to a tee?  

Her reggie works for her.  This setback was because of the mistake of not detangling.   Had that not happened, her hair would probably be pretty even and touching on armpit length.

Also, yeah it's thin right now, but I thought everyone's hair is thinner than usual after a fresh bonestraight relaxer?  A couple of days from now it will have body and look thicker.

I just don't see the point in making fun of someone's hair mishap.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> People get sick of being labeled a mean spirited hater for a simple difference of opinion. Ateeyaa is a whole different ball game because she has a cult following, many of her followers who don't know any better take her videos as seriously as Christians take the words of Christ.


I disagree. I think many people just don't get what the fuss is over her regimen. Is it the heat? A lot of members on here with healthy hair use heat. Is it her length? I think we all know health doesn't equal to long hair. Is it her relaxing process? The woman has stated in almost all of her videos that she does what works for HER and to follow what works for you. Now she had a setback from not detangling properly. Okay and? Many have suffered a setback. I don't get whats so special about hers. At the end of the day, its not cool to just talk down on a person when they have suffered something. IF you don't agree, then cool. It is a way of saying how you feel. To just say oh I knew it was gonna happen is kind of rude. I don't care how you defend it, it is rude. If you don't want to be labeled a hater, then don't possess the characteristics of one. Stating your opinion is one thing, to boast about you knew it was coming is another.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I would love to see this type of blunt honesty in hair threads on LHCF.



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If she were a board member posting update photos, comments would be totally different. I have seen some JACKED ends and hairlines here and no one points them out. Ends so rough, they look like star fish tenticles but no one ever says anything but "You grow girl"


----------



## kblc06 (Jun 6, 2009)

PearlyCurly said:


> I agree, i didnt want to say any of* my true feelings* about her hair because i didnt want to get jumped on But w/e it is just a hair forum not high school
> 
> I never liked her hair to begin with, i always thought "Whats the big deal?"..To me before the "disaster" her hair was thin and chewed up, that hair style that she always wore was soo easy to camouflage her breakage And the way she took care of her hair made me cringe* all that heat & protein!* But ohh no, anytime i would try to express my opinon someone just has to say "Oh your a hater" or "Jealousy is a *****"



Quick question about the bold: 

Isn't that what you're supposed to do when you have heat based regimen?  When you use heat that breaks down your hair, aren't you supposed to fortify your hair with protein to help build it back up and keep breakage at bay?  

I see many heat straightened naturals and relaxed heads doing the same thing on this forum.  Yes she had considerable breakage and thinness  which can be attributed to her hair matting and a fresh relaxer, but if it was such a "duh" moment then why are hair educated sisters on this forum making the same mistakes? I've seen more than a few posts on a similar type of setback


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

Im glad she got her hair back to normal and she is learning from her mistakes

Still dont understand why some people are arguing over someones elses regimen?
What Ateya does to her hair works for her. Regardless if its too this or not enough that. If you saw for hair before she statred her hair journey you would see what I mean. She came from a long way, just like many of us LHCFers.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 6, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Quick question about the bold:
> 
> *Isn't that what you're supposed to do when you have heat based regimen?  When you use heat that breaks down your hair, aren't you supposed to fortify your hair with protein to help build it back up and keep breakage at bay?  *
> I see may heat straightened naturals and relaxed heads doing the same thing on this forum.  Yes she had considerable breakage and thinness  which can be attributed to her hair matting and a fresh relaxer, but if it was such a "duh" moment then why are hair educated sisters on this forum making the same mistakes? I've seen more than a few posts on a similar type of setback



Pretty much. 
Like chronic over moisturization doesn't hurt the hair? Sorry but you can tell in some pics when someone has been over moisturizing.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Im glad she got her hair back to normal and she is learning from her mistakes
> 
> Still dont understand why some people are arguing over someones elses regimen?
> What Ateya does to her hair works for her. Regardless if its too this or not enough that. If you saw for hair before she statred her hair journey you would see what I mean. She came from a long way, just like many of us LHCFers.



She really did. She came a long way. Could she have possibly got there faster? Maybe, but that could be said about 80% of the members here, including myself, as well. You live and you learn.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 6, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If she were a board member posting update photos, comments would be totally different. I have seen some JACKED ends and hairlines here and no one points them out. Ends so rough, they look like *star fish tenticles *but no one ever says anything but "You grow girl"




  Kinda like the first picture in my siggy, huh??  

Ok, I can go to bed now ...


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 6, 2009)

TaurusAngel said:


> I disagree. I think many people just don't get what the fuss is over her regimen. Is it the heat? A lot of members on here with healthy hair use heat. Is it her length? I think we all know health doesn't equal to long hair. Is it her relaxing process? The woman has stated in almost all of her videos that she does what works for HER and to follow what works for you. Now she had a setback from not detangling properly. Okay and? Many have suffered a setback. I don't get whats so special about hers. At the end of the day, its not cool to just talk down on a person when they have suffered something. IF you don't agree, then cool. It is a way of saying how you feel. To just say oh I knew it was gonna happen is kind of rude. I don't care how you defend it, it is rude. If you don't want to be labeled a hater, then don't possess the characteristics of one. Stating your opinion is one thing, to boast about you knew it was coming is another.


 Again, it's a matter of OPINION. I don't get what the big deal is either, we've all suffered set backs. Talking down? Rude? I think you're reachin' and again, that's MY OPINION. The only people I see getting their nose out of joint are those drinking the koolaid. To each their own.


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If she were a board member posting update photos, comments would be totally different. I have seen some JACKED ends and hairlines here and no one points them out. Ends so rough, they look like star fish tenticles but no one ever says anything but "You grow girl"




"You grow girl" or "that's a lovely color" or "it's really thickening up" or "great shine" are all code for your hair ain't that cute but I want to give a mandatory positive.

You cannot tell folks the truth on the hair board. Folks go off on you for suggesting they do a search or providing links for them and not just telling them what to do.

And then when you do tell someone their hair doesn't look perfect they want to come back at you and insult you. 

Nah. Forget telling the truth. Just tell people what they want to hear.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 6, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> If she were a board member posting update photos, comments would be totally different. I have seen some JACKED ends and hairlines here and no one points them out. Ends so rough, they look *like star fish tenticles* but no one ever says anything but "You grow girl"


 
 (i'm literally gasping for air right now)


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

I bet you if Ateeya was a regular poster on LHCF she would have alot more love and support on here.


----------



## kblc06 (Jun 6, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> Pretty much.
> Like chronic over moisturization doesn't hurt the hair? Sorry but you can tell in some pics when someone has been over moisturizing.



I don't even use heat a whole lot maybe 1x a month or every other month, but even so, I still have to use moderate to strong protein treatments every other wash. My hair is very prone to over-moisturization, especially when using glycerine or shea butter .  This leads to all kinds of splits and my hair begins to stretch very easily and I'm natural.  Everything doesn't work for everyone 


*Sidenote*

Looking back at the video when she turns around to show her results, I just noticed that half of her hair is draped around her opposite shoulder.  I initially thought "wow" at how much it had thinned but I was really paying attention. It's probably thicker than it looks


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> "You grow girl" or "that's a lovely color" or "it's really thickening up" or "great shine" are all code for your hair ain't that cute but I want to give a mandatory positive.
> 
> You cannot tell folks the truth on the hair board. Folks go off on you for suggesting they do a search or providing links for them and not just telling them what to do.
> 
> ...



Well some people don't seem to have any problem stating the "truth" about Ateyaa's hair.  Why are the members of this board exempt?


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

I watch all of Ateya videos and from what my understanding is she has very thick strands.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Again, it's a matter of OPINION. I don't get what the big deal is either, we've all suffered set backs. Talking down? Rude? I think you're reachin' and again, that's MY OPINION. The only people I see getting their nose out of joint are those drinking the koolaid. To each their own.


Yep, to each their own.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 6, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If she were a board member posting update photos, comments would be totally different. I have seen some JACKED ends and hairlines here and no one points them out. Ends so rough, they look like star fish tenticles but no one ever says anything but "You grow girl"


 Preach.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> "You grow girl" or "that's a lovely color" or "it's really thickening up" or "great shine" are all code for your hair ain't that cute but I want to give a mandatory positive.
> 
> 
> OMG, I fell out the chair just now.


----------



## imaccami (Jun 6, 2009)

The thinness is due to the weave IMO. I've seen videos where her hair was thick with nice volume, so it's not that her hair is naturally thin. I've never had a weave in my life but I've read a lot of threads here where people say that weaves have killed their hair, made it thin, and destroyed their hairline. 

I think that if she leaves weaves and supertight braids alone, she can get her thickness and length back.

It seems like this cycle she's going through is the cycle that brings most people here to LHCF. Weave->major breakage->trim to even up->weave again->more breakage->trim->repeat cycle until at ear length->google search->LHCF->happiness.


----------



## MissNina (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> People get sick of being labeled a mean spirited hater for a simple difference of opinion. *Ateeyaa is a whole different ball game because she has a cult following, many of her followers who don't know any better take her videos as seriously as Christians take the words of Christ.*



Well damn   



TaurusAngel said:


> I disagree. I think many people just don't get what the fuss is over her regimen. Is it the heat? A lot of members on here with healthy hair use heat. Is it her length? I think we all know health doesn't equal to long hair. Is it her relaxing process? The woman has stated in almost all of her videos that she does what works for HER and to follow what works for you. Now she had a setback from not detangling properly. Okay and? *Many have suffered a setback. I don't get whats so special about hers. At the end of the day, its not cool to just talk down on a person when they have suffered something. IF you don't agree, then cool. It is a way of saying how you feel. To just say oh I knew it was gonna happen is kind of rude.* I don't care how you defend it, it is rude. If you don't want to be labeled a hater, then don't possess the characteristics of one. *Stating your opinion is one thing, to boast about you knew it was coming is another.*



How is that rude? What if I DID know some kind of setback was going to happen due to what I may have seen as consistent bad hair practices? Maybe I didn't know it would be from a common detangling mishap (which is so unfortunate) but still. . .

I like her a lot. I'm one of her subscribers. I think she's hot. HOWEVER, her HAIR was never special to me. That doesn't make me a damn hater lol. Her hair was str8 and I'm sure it will grow back str8. It takes a lot to put that on the net (whether she cried the night before or not). I know I couldn't do it. 

But let's be real: if you're already relaxed, use a CHI flat iron,  sit under a hooded dryer, a FHI blowdryer, then put on some Silk Infusion and wrap your hair overnight (ALL of which Ateyaaa does to get that result) and your hair STILL doesn't have that swang, maybe swanging just ain't for you  Bottom line. That's why it's always been average to me.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 6, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Well damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There is nothing wrong with a person thinking her hair is average. That is your opinion. I guess i just see the whole saying I knew it was going to happen like you were waiting for someone to fail or something. I truly don't understand what her regi has to do with this. Yes, she uses a lot of heat, but her hair was thick, growing, and even. That may not be healthy to some, i get it. Thats fine. Just walking in talking about yep, I knew it is just mean to me. But everyone doesn't agree.


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> Well some people don't seem to have any problem stating the "truth" about Ateyaa's hair.  *Why are the members of this board exempt?*




I can't speak for anyone else, but I've noticed that people on this board seem to have a hard time when others have dissenting opinions. Sometimes it's easier to just keep your mouth shut than to have to worry about some sensitive chick's feelings.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Well damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you knew for a FACT that she was going to have a setback? Interesting.

The bolded:

That could be changed to address naturals who stay trying to get their curls poppin with every cream, conditioner, diffuser, and whatever else they think might help.

Or those trying to achieve shine or thickness, etc.

Swang, curl poppin, and blingin shine ain't for everybody.  If we can understand that, then why can't we also understand that the same goes for regimens.  What works for one may not work for another.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2009)

If the term "hater" gets used in this thread one more time, i'm going to slit my wrists


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the 'swagg' has alot to do with the way her hair is trimmed/cut.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I've noticed that people on this board seem to have a hard time when others have dissenting opinions. Sometimes it's easier to just keep your mouth shut than to have to worry about some sensitive chick's feelings.



Didn't you say Ateyaa was a member?  She might lurk and see these comments.  Does she not have feelings?


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> If the term "hater" gets used in this thread one more time, i'm going to slit my wrists


 Why you hating on the ppl using the word hater? HATER!!!!


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> If the term "hater" gets used in this thread one more time, i'm going to slit my wrists



Or anywhere else on the board for that matter.  (particularly in the ENT forum lol)


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> Didn't you say Ateyaa was a member? She might lurk and see these comments. Does she not have feelings?


 Ateeya has tough skin so the negative comments about hair doesnt bother her.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Ateeya has tough skin so the negative comments about hair doesnt bother her.



Sarcasm?


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I've noticed that people on this board seem to have a hard time when others have dissenting opinions. Sometimes it's easier to just keep your mouth shut than to have to worry about some sensitive chick's feelings.


 
No, I think a lot of people have a hard time with people who are rude.Some people just don't know how to state their opinions without coming off as being rude or insulting others while doing so.


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> Sarcasm?


 No She doesnt care


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> If the term "hater" gets used in this thread one more time, i'm going to slit my wrists



Well get ready because you know it's going to happen.  Do you have some hair products you want to leave me?


----------



## MissNina (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> So you knew for a FACT that she was going to have a setback? Interesting.
> 
> The bolded:
> 
> ...



Well, obviously I'm not GOD and I didn't know it for an absolute fact. But one thing I did learn in school is how to infer conclusions. I'm not blind and I know what I saw and I figured, eventually down the line, something was not gonna be right. And I'm a heat user so it's not even about that. I love my Chi boo 

And the bolded - I'm applying that to Ateyaaa. Her regimen obviously wasn't working for her either! Pleaaaase let's not play the game. Don't act like you didn't see her hair getting thinner and thinner and her length wasn't really improving . .Come on now, don't call me Stevie. I know what I saw.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> No She doesnt care



Lol.  Ateyaa is a soldier. I guess she can take it.


----------



## Dragone (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> "You grow girl" or "that's a lovely color" or "it's really thickening up" or "great shine" are all code for your hair ain't that cute but I want to give a mandatory positive.
> 
> You cannot tell folks the truth on the hair board. Folks go off on you for suggesting they do a search or providing links for them and not just telling them what to do.
> 
> ...



*Checks old progress threads* Oh snaaaaa-

Oh well


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> "You grow girl" or "that's a lovely color" or "it's really thickening up" or "great shine" are all code for your hair ain't that cute but I want to give a mandatory positive.
> 
> *You cannot tell folks the truth on the hair board. Folks go off on you for suggesting they do a search or providing links for them and not just telling them what to do.*
> 
> ...




The searching thing KILLS me. 

The thing is, not talking about the truth is what leads to many hair myths. We all know the typical hair myths but hairboards get their own myths going because no one wants to be honest. I am just confused as to why instead of saying "Yeah Ateeya, you grow girl", people let loose BUT if this was a board member, the whole entire conversation would be different.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Well, obviously I'm not GOD and I didn't know it for an absolute fact. But one thing I did learn in school is how to infer conclusions. I'm not blind and I know what I saw and I figured, eventually down the line, something was not gonna be right. And I'm a heat user so it's not even about that. I love my Chi boo
> 
> *And the bolded - I'm applying that to Ateyaaa. Her regimen obviously wasn't working for her either! Pleaaaase let's not play the game. Don't act like you didn't see her hair getting thinner and thinner and thinner. . .Come on now, don't call me Stevie. I know what I saw.*



No. Actually I didn't.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 6, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Kinda like the first picture in my siggy, huh??
> 
> Ok, I can go to bed now ...



Your ends don't look bad in your first pic. Hang out a little longer, you will see EXACTLY what I am talking about. I am talking 2-5 inch differences.


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> Didn't you say Ateyaa was a member?  She might lurk and see these comments.  Does she not have feelings?



She is a person and therefore yes, I'm sure she has feelings. 

Like I said, I can't speak for anyone else. I haven't made any "mean" comments about her hair (or anyone else's for that matter). 

All I know is with other members if you say something that's not explicitly encouraging folks will jump on your back for not being supportive, or forgetting where you came from, or tell you your head is busted. That's just too much for me.



GeorgiaCutie said:


> No, I think a lot of people have a hard time with people who are rude.Some people just don't know how to state their opinions without coming off as being rude or insulting others while doing so.



The thing is, everyone has a different opinion of what rude and insulting means.

I don't think saying "IMO Ateya's hair is unhealthy and I didn't like it before the setback and I don't like it now" is rude or insulting. It's just that person's truth. Obviously everyone doesn't agree or this thread wouldn't be so wrong.


----------



## Mortons (Jun 6, 2009)

How are people being rude by stating the opinion that her hair was not all that and a bag of chips? Really? I guess I know why some people have messed up hair on here now and people wont say anything to them.


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Well, obviously I'm not GOD and I didn't know it for an absolute fact. But one thing I did learn in school is how to infer conclusions. I'm not blind and I know what I saw and I figured, eventually down the line, something was not gonna be right. And I'm a heat user so it's not even about that. I love my Chi boo
> 
> And the bolded - I'm applying that to Ateyaaa. Her regimen obviously wasn't working for her either! Pleaaaase let's not play the game. Don't act like you didn't see her hair getting thinner and thinner and her length wasn't really improving . .Come on now, don't call me Stevie. I know what I saw.


 I get what you are saying but before the setback I didnt see her hair getting thinner and thinner. I think tiffers started a thread about  'when your hair is growing it can appear thinner but its really not'. Its because alot of the longer hair isnt the same length as the shorter hair making your hair appear thin. Plus in the video today she just relaxed her hair. So setback or not her hair would have looked thin anyway.


----------



## MissNina (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> No. Actually I didn't.



Well, the human mind often conditions itself to see what it wants to . . .so that's okay. But pls believe I would not lie on the girl. I give her major props on everything else (skin, attitude, make-up, etc.) so to give her praise on her hair would be nothing.

And she IS the Beyonce of hair boards. . .whoever said that. . .WIN


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Why you hating on the ppl using the word hater? HATER!!!!
> 
> The end is nigh


 


TCatt86 said:


> Well get ready because you know it's going to happen. *Do you have some hair products you want to leave me*?


 Thanks for the love Tcatt!  I know I can always count on you to talk me down from the ledge


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

Dragone said:


> *Checks old progress threads* Oh snaaaaa-
> 
> Oh well



Well now you know how folks really feel LOL. You already know how I feel about your hair!



gymfreak336 said:


> The searching thing KILLS me.
> 
> *The thing is, not talking about the truth is what leads to many hair myths. We all know the typical hair myths but hairboards get their own myths going because no one wants to be honest.* I am just confused as to why instead of saying "Yeah Ateeya, you grow girl", people let loose BUT if this was a board member, the whole entire conversation would be different.



Oh my Lawd the hair board hair myths KILL ME. But every time people try to clear them up with hard facts no one wants to hear it.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 6, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Well, obviously I'm not GOD and I didn't know it for an absolute fact. But one thing I did learn in school is how to infer conclusions. I'm not blind and I know what I saw and I figured, eventually down the line, something was not gonna be right. And I'm a heat user so it's not even about that. I love my Chi boo
> 
> And the bolded - I'm applying that to Ateyaaa. Her regimen obviously wasn't working for her either! Pleaaaase let's not play the game. Don't act like you didn't see her hair getting thinner and thinner and her length wasn't really improving . .Come on now, don't call me Stevie. I know what I saw.


Really? 

2008
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyUmztQEPWA&feature=channel_page
2009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vndgyxMmLw&feature=channel_page

Her hair doesn't look thin to me in either one of those. But I guess.


----------



## spinspinshuga (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know much about Ateeya, and from the videos I've seen of her (even before the setback,) I honestly never found her hair to be terribly impressive. However, one or two of the comments in the other thread did bother me. Some people seemed smugly satisfied that she had experienced a setback, and that seemed disturbing. I might have misinterpreted some people's perspectives regarding the matter, but a couple of the comments just seemed nasty. I don't think anyone is a "hater," (I despise that overused, abused term,) but I do think some people felt she deserved to lose that matted clump and were satisfied that she did.


----------



## MissNina (Jun 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> I get what you are saying but before the setback I didnt see her hair getting thinner and thinner. I think tiffers started a thread about  'your hair is growing it can appear thinner but its really not'. Its because alot of the longer hair isnt the same length as the shorter hair making your hair appear thin. Plus in the video today she just relaxed her hair. So setback or not her hair would have look thin anyway.



Okay. That's cool. I guess my name is Stevie then b/c that ish was BLATANTLY obvious. . .like Neon-sign-in-the-middle-of-midnight obvious. . .Rihanna's-big-forehead obvious. . .and I didn't see any length additions along with it to justify it.


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait wait wait...y'all really didn't see how thin her hair was getting over time? Or how sparse her hairline was/is?

Really really really?


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MissNina said:


> _*Well, the human mind often conditions itself to see what it wants to*_



I learned that a long time ago.  And I see that you have conditioned yourself into believing that her hair was thin before while I think the opposite.

Oh well, it's not that serious.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 6, 2009)

The Ateeya threads always bring out everyones real feelings LMAO

Good times Good times


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 6, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> The searching thing KILLS me.
> 
> The thing is, not talking about the truth is what leads to many hair myths. We all know the typical hair myths but hairboards get their own myths going because no one wants to be honest. I am just confused as to why instead of saying "Yeah Ateeya, you grow girl", people let loose BUT if this was a board member, the whole entire conversation would be different.



I feel you gym.

But if a member posts progress pics and the ends are really thin, do you think people should suggest that they get a trim? 

Ok looking at atteeya's old video her hair had body to it and I thought it looked healthy, I guess the this setback plus she just got a freah perm made her hair look a little thin.

I never kept up with her so I dont know what her regimen was.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 6, 2009)

spinspinshuga said:


> I don't know much about Ateeya, and from the videos I've seen of her (even before the setback,) I honestly never found her hair to be terribly impressive. However, one or two of the comments in the other thread did bother me. *Some people seemed smugly satisfied that she had experienced a setback, and that seemed disturbing. I might have misinterpreted some people's perspectives regarding the matter, but a couple of the comments just seemed nasty. I don't think anyone is a "hater," (I despise that overused, abused term,) but I do think some people felt she deserved to lose that matted clump and were satisfied that she did*.



Agreed with the whole post, especially the bolded.


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

So everyone hair grows in the same length at the same time?OK


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 6, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> The Ateeya threads always bring out everyones real feelings LMAO
> 
> Good times Good times



Ateeya threads are always entertaining.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Mortons said:


> How are people being rude by stating the opinion that her hair was not all that and a bag of chips? Really? I guess I know why some people have messed up hair on here now and people wont say anything to them.


 

I'm still wondering the same thing, and I'm a fan of Tee Tee!  I don't think some people here know what rude means.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Okay. That's cool. I guess my name is Stevie then b/c that ish was BLATANTLY obvious. . .like Neon-sign-in-the-middle-of-midnight obvious. . .Rihanna's-big-forehead obvious. . .*and I didn't see any length additions along with it to justify it.*



She has said over and over again that she is more concerned with health than length.  She trimmed often so I don't think the length was that important to her.

And I have seen some long hair that is nothing to rave about so length doesn't necessarily justify anything.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 6, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I feel you gym.
> 
> But if a member posts progress pics and the ends are really thin, do you think people should suggest that they get a trim?
> 
> ...



I think before recommending anything, we should all anaylze what we are doing and why. There are some common hair evils that we all know but sometimes, the execution of the "good" things is what is messing our hair up in the first place. 

The ends I am talking about need to be cut. Thats it. Cut the bad boys and KIM. No one ever wants to say that though since scissors are supposed to be evil.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> She is a person and therefore yes, I'm sure she has feelings.
> 
> Like I said, I can't speak for anyone else. I haven't made any "mean" comments about her hair (or anyone else's for that matter).
> 
> ...


 
Okay my question is if somebody thinks her hair is unhealthy and they don't like it then why would they feel the need to post in every single thread made about her and post over and over how they don't like her hair and her "bad hair practices".You said it was much easier for you to pass over threads than to hurt sensitive chicks feelings,but I guess Ateyaa doesn't apply.Oh yeah I forgot she isn't a member so you can say what you really think about her hair and lie to members about theirs.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> So everyone hair grows in the same length at the same time?OK




No, it doesn't.

But there's a difference between thinning hair and uneven hair.


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

Ateeya's hair looks alot better than some people hair on LHCF


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Thanks for the love Tcatt!  I know I can always count on you to talk me down from the ledge



 No problem... I just didn't want you to worry about your hair products, I figured that's the most compassionate thing I could do J/K you know I'm playing, you better not go anywhere.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 6, 2009)

(SMS slaps herself on the wrists thinking that this thread was going to turn out...differently....sigh)


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 6, 2009)

beyonteeya?


----------



## MissNina (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I learned that a long time ago.  And I see that you have conditioned yourself into believing that her hair was thin before while I think the opposite.
> 
> Oh well, it's not that serious.



Nooooo, I thought her hair was sooo nice when I first saw it. I was like "Man, if she can use all that heat, I know I can use a little and not bald"  I even tried the Aphogee shampoo b/c of her. It wasn't for me so I only use it sparingly. But little by little I start noticing. . ."Hmmm her hair isn't as fly or thick or nice anymore. . ."

But yeah it's not that serious.


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


>


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Ateeya's hair looks alot better than some people hair on LHCF



Girl, you know you can't say that


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Ateeya's hair looks alot better than some people on LHCF



I'm going to agree with you on that one.  Her hair looks healthy to me, so it may not be thick, everyone doesn't have thick hair, so what her hair is still shoulder length, that's better than having chewed up ends.  Do I think her hair is that great to be worshipping? No, but it's not that great for me to be hating on either.  I'm kind of indifferent, I was just upset she lost all that hair, I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Ateeya's hair looks alot better than some people hair on LHCF


 Qualitee I thought I raised you better than this!!

Bad girl!!!!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 6, 2009)

poochie167 said:


> beyonteeya?


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 6, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Well, obviously I'm not GOD and I didn't know it for an absolute fact. But one thing I did learn in school is how to infer conclusions. I'm not blind and I know what I saw and I figured, eventually down the line, something was not gonna be right. And I'm a heat user so it's not even about that. I love my Chi boo
> 
> And the bolded - *I'm applying that to Ateyaaa. Her regimen obviously wasn't working for her either! Pleaaaase let's not play the game. Don't act like you didn't see her hair getting thinner and thinner and her length wasn't really improving . .Come on now, don't call me Stevie. I know what I saw.*


 Exactly. In the first few seconds on her Indian hair takedown, I  knew it wasn't gonna end well. Her hairline was sparse, broken, and chewed up. People keep talking about her detangling mishap like it's not part of her regimen. This was not her first weave, I doubt this is the first time she's done this, it more likely the first time she had disastrous results. So no, what she's doing isn't/didn't work for her. And frankly, it seems like a pretty rookie mistake for a "hair guru". I've washed my hair before detangling after removing braids (twice actually ), it was stupid, stupid, stupid but at least I own it. At the end of the day, it's just hair, it grows back, and BSL AIN'T THAT SERIOUS!


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> Okay my question is if somebody thinks her hair is unhealthy and they don't like it then why would they feel the need to post in every single thread made about her and post over and over how they don't like her hair and her "bad hair practices".You said it was much easier for you to pass over threads than to hurt sensitive chicks feelings,but I guess Ateyaa doesn't apply.Oh yeah I forgot she isn't a member so you can say what you really think about her hair and lie to members about theirs.




It's a discussion board, there will be dissenting views in a discussion. Just like some folks stan for ateyaaaaaa and roll through every thread talking about "ateyaa uses aphogee" or "I want swang just like ateyaa"...there are other folks who feel exactly the opposite. They can say whatever they want, whenever they want as long as it's not outside the rules of the board.

And other people can keep calling it rude and jealousy and hatin' because that's within their rights as well.

I know for one thing, I don't lie to anybody about their hair on here if I decide to give my opinion, and most other people don't either. If folks want to give their opinon about ateya and not about others, that's their prerogative.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> No problem... I just didn't want you to worry about your hair products, I figured that's the most compassionate thing I could do J/K you know I'm playing, you better not go anywhere.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

poochie167 said:


> beyonteeya?




How about Ateyonce?


----------



## MissNina (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> *She has said over and over again that she is more concerned with health than length.  She trimmed often so I don't think the length was that important to her.*
> 
> And I have seen some long hair that is nothing to rave about so length doesn't necessarily justify anything.



Well I consider that to be a lie. Or at least I know it was important to her when she weaved it up.

In her vid, she turned around to SHOW US the length all her hair was supposed to have before her unfortunate setback. In fact, she even refers to the length as PROGRESS. 

I think I infer quite well lol


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Ateeya's hair looks alot better than some people hair on LHCF




It always comes down to that doesn't it? Not that I don't agree with you, but you can't have an opinion around here if your hair isn't WL, thick as a lion's mane, and as shiny as some indian yaki weave.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Exactly. In the first few seconds on her Indian hair takedown, I  knew it wasn't gonna end well. Her hairline was sparse, broken, and chewed up. People keep talking about her detangling mishap like it's not part of her regimen. T*his was not her first weave, I doubt this is the first time she's done this, it more likely the first time she had disastrous results. *So no, what she's doing isn't/didn't work for her. And frankly, it seems like a pretty rookie mistake for a "hair guru". I've washed my hair before detangling after removing braids (twice actually ), it was stupid, stupid, stupid but at least I own it. At the end of the day, it's just hair, it grows back, and BSL AIN'T THAT SERIOUS!



I don't think she's ever had a sew-in before or she would have known better.  I think she's worn wigs, but never a full sew-in.


----------



## Tarae (Jun 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> (SMS slaps herself on the wrists thinking that this thread was going to turn out...differently....sigh)


 I don't think I've ever seen an Ateeya thread that didn't end up locked.

I usually stay out of them though.  I see I've missed some good laughs.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> It's a discussion board, there will be dissenting views in a discussion. Just like some folks stan for ateyaaaaaa and roll through every thread talking about "ateyaa uses aphogee" or "I want swang just like ateyaa"...there are other folks who feel exactly the opposite. They can say whatever they want, whenever they want as long as it's not outside the rules of the board.
> 
> And other people can keep calling it rude and jealousy and hatin' because that's within their rights as well.
> 
> I know for one thing, I don't lie to anybody about their hair on here if I decide to give my opinion, and most other people don't either. If folks want to give their opinon about ateya and not about others, that's their prerogative.


 

Okay girl. I don't know where u are but it's almost 2am in GA and I'm not gonna keep going back and forth.I'm too sleepy for this mess.


----------



## Jhuidah (Jun 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> If the term "hater" gets used in this thread one more time, i'm going to slit my wrists


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, this thread calls for:





Dang....


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> How about Ateyonce?


 
...if they can't pronounce that....Hateeya Berry will be the runner up.


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> It always comes down to that doesn't it? Not that I don't agree with you, but you can't have an opinion around here if your hair isn't WL, thick as a lion's mane, and as shiny as some indian yaki weave.


 Come down to what? What are you talking about? Ateyaa hair _does_ look better than some members on LHCF. So does Traycee's hair, sylver2, Angeleyes, candycanvas and many many others. I dont see why would on get upset. It is my opinion. Isnt that what your trying to preach?Respecting others opinion.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2009)

Back to your respective corners Qualitee and MSA


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> *Come down to what? What are you talking about?* Ateyaa hair _does_ look better than some members on LHCF. So does Traycee's hair, sylver2 Angeleyes, candycanvas and many many others. I dont see why would on get upset. It is my opinion. Isnt that what your trying to preach?Respecting other opinion.





Just pointing out that in Ateya threads someone always says that. It never fails.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 6, 2009)

Ateeya-gate......has a nice ring to it


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Well I consider that to be a lie. Or at least I know it was important to her when she weaved it up.
> 
> In her vid, she turned around to SHOW US the length all her hair was supposed to have before her unfortunate setback. In fact, she even refers to the length as PROGRESS.
> 
> I think I infer quite well lol



You seem to think you know a lot. Lol.  Alrighty.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> It always comes down to that doesn't it? Not that I don't agree with you, but you can't have an opinion around here if your hair isn't WL, thick as a lion's mane, and as shiny as some indian yaki weave.


 
Well some people on here said they don't follow Ateyaa's advice because her hair is shoulder length so how's that different?


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 6, 2009)

Whoever said that she's the Beyonce of LHCF....I must say that she is in the running.  Who else has this many threads on this site without even being active here???

GO HEAD ATEEYA!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 6, 2009)

qtslim83 said:


> Whoever said that she's the Beyonce of LHCF....I must say that she is in the running.  Who else has this many threads on this site without even being active here???
> 
> GO HEAD ATEEYA!



I can think of one person and her name rhymes with Zima......


----------



## Kellum (Jun 6, 2009)

I got my popcorn!!!


----------



## Jhuidah (Jun 6, 2009)

Normally I hate this phrase: Agree to disagree. It's really not going anywhere.

Honestly...you'd think somebody said something about some of y'all's mamas. 


But ish is fun to read, though.


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> Well some people on here said they don't follow Ateyaa's advice because her hair is shoulder length so how's that different?



We are saying the same thing. I was just pointing out that it's a common retort when Ateyaa comes up...as if all the people who are critical of her hair are hatin' harpies with chewed up ear length hair.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I don't think she's ever had a sew-in before or she would have known better.  I think she's worn wigs, but never a full sew-in.


 It was her first weave with Indian hair, not her first weave.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> I can think of one person and her name rhymes with Zima......



I wasn't gonna say it.....but since you did.....

we are soooo >here<


----------



## MissNina (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> You seem to think you know a lot. Lol.  Alrighty.



Yeppppp lol I seem to pay attention and listen carefully too b/c it was clearly said in the vid.


----------



## MissNina (Jun 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> I can think of one person and her name rhymes with Zima......


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> We are saying the same thing. I was just pointing out that it's a common retort when Ateyaa comes up...as if all the people who are critical of her hair are hatin' harpies with chewed up ear length hair.


 
Oh, ok that's what you were saying.Girl I told you I was sleepy. See, I'm actin all slow and stuff.


----------



## Finewine (Jun 6, 2009)

anybody else in bed trying to sleep but keep hitting F5?!!! 

Probably not


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 6, 2009)

I love Shima and Ateeyah, they should do a vid together!!


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

cburney said:


> I love Shima and Ateeyah, they should do a vid together!!




O EM GEE...

both of them talking at the same time would make my ears bleed.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Yeppppp lol I seem to pay attention and listen carefully too b/c it was clearly said in the vid.



Congratulations.  What type of cookie would you like?


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 6, 2009)

finewine83 said:


> anybody else in bed trying to sleep but keep hitting F5?!!!
> 
> Probably not


 
I said I was going to sleep 30 minutes ago and here I am still in front of the computer.Yall are hilarious,really.


----------



## theAlist (Jun 6, 2009)

My my my...whadda we have here...

Another blown outta proportion Ateyaaa thread...


...I like the Ateyaaa/Beyonce comparison lol....I thought Bey was the only female name on this forum that single-handedly locks threads...ridiculous


----------



## pearlygurl (Jun 6, 2009)

Ateeya you sure your mamma's name aint Tina? 



supermodelsonya said:


> I can think of one person and her name rhymes with Zima......


 
But in those "Zima"  threads the overwhelming majority were against her. Ateeya, like Beyonce, splits it almost evenly down the middle. You either love her or you hate her (hair in this case). I can't believe I'm still up reading this thread. Let me take my tail to be!  
PS In before the adlock2: I've always wanted to post that!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2009)

Zima   Isn't that the name of a beer??


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 6, 2009)

finewine83 said:


> anybody else in bed trying to sleep but keep hitting F5?!!!
> 
> Probably not


Lol, i been DC'ing for the past 2 hours. A mess.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 6, 2009)

sweetfacekay said:


> ...I like the Ateyaaa/Beyonce comparison lol


 
"All my swanging ladies"
   "All my swanging ladies"
"now put ya hands up"


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

TaurusAngel said:


> Lol, i been DC'ing for the past 2 hours. A mess.




See that's what I need to be doing before y'all start talking about my head.

I need to learn how to multi-task.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Zima   Isn't that the name of a beer??



I think so..not sure....


----------



## theAlist (Jun 6, 2009)

^^^^ TeHe   me too

Throwing my dancing padlock in here too!

adlock2:  adlock2:  adlock2:


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

poochie167 said:


> "All my swanging ladies"
> "All my swanging ladies"
> *"now put ya hands up*"


" now get your protein up"


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 6, 2009)

I look at it this way, it's not an Ateyaa asking "How do you think my hair looks?" thread. It's a "What do you think of Ateyaa's hair?." thread.. People are giving their opinions. I'm not hating. Her hair is nice according some people's standards and not great according to others. It's all cool. She has swang and all. But to me its not anything a good blow out and flat iron can't give and a nice cut. I'm impressed with a natural shine and gloss in hair. But any hair that has been rinsed with a black dye will look shiny and healthy. Just my opinion.


----------



## theAlist (Jun 6, 2009)

poochie167 said:


> "All my swanging ladies"
> "All my swanging ladies"
> "now put ya hands up"




This is me at your comment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvepHZMHrJU


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> I think so..not sure....



Yeah it's a malt beverage, I started drinking with Zima's.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 6, 2009)

Bunch of haterz!!!! LOL j/k


----------



## Finewine (Jun 6, 2009)

TaurusAngel said:


> Lol, i been DC'ing for the past 2 hours. A mess.


 
i came home an hr ago b/c i was sleepy. i turned on my computer, hit f5, and been ispying ever since.

i'm so tired i'm only typing with my thumb. erplexed i think this reply took bout 5 mins


----------



## MissNina (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> Congratulations.  What type of cookie would you like?



 Have a goodnight, Miss


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 6, 2009)

i haven't been up this late on lhcf in a while. u guys hit the funny bone 2nite


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 6, 2009)

Now yall know all the hot thread happen at night!


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 6, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Bunch of haterz!!!! LOL j/k


 
Hey Maria,

Love your rollerset video. Gonna try it tomorrow. I like how you do the front. I always end up with 50 11 rollers. Love your hair.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Have a goodnight, Miss



You too.


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's my question...

why are we all home on friday night talking about ateyaa?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 6, 2009)

finewine83 said:


> i came home an hr ago b/c i was sleepy. i turned on my computer, hit f5, and been ispying ever since.
> 
> i'm so tired i'm only typing with my thumb. erplexed i think this reply took bout 5 mins


 I came on here to retrieve info about an Oatmeal thread. The sad part is that I still haven't searched it yet.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Here's my question...
> 
> why are we all home on friday night talking about ateyaa?



I've been out the past three weekends. I'm bored and being lazy. '

Lol.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 6, 2009)

finewine83 said:


> i came home an hr ago b/c i was sleepy. i turned on my computer, hit f5, and been ispying ever since.
> 
> i'm so tired i'm only typing with my thumb. erplexed i think this reply took bout 5 mins


 
I'm so tired right now, so I just stopped.I knew I was gonna be up all night with msa and I wasn't gonna make it . I don't even wanna type no more, I'll just read.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Here's my question...
> 
> why are we all home on friday night talking about ateyaa?



 And that's my cue to go. Buenos nachos Shima girls!


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Here's my question...
> 
> why are we all home on friday night talking about ateyaa?


 
Cause we ain't got no life. Lookin at my ashy a z z hair hating on Ateyaa.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Here's my question...
> 
> why are we all home on friday night talking about ateyaa?


 Mind yo bidness hater, mind yo bidness. 

I was supposed to go out tonight, but my sitter flaked on me last minute. I'm going on a Passa Passa boat cruise tomorrow night, so y'all gon have to hold down Le Fort-De-Hate without me.


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I've been out the past three weekends. I'm bored and being lazy. '
> 
> Lol.



It's good to take a rest sometimes. 

I don't go out...so I'm just doing my normal thing.



GeorgiaCutie said:


> I'm so tired right now,I just stopped.I knew I was gonna be up all night with msa and I wasn't gonna make it . I don't even wanna type no more, I'll just read.




Girl you know I can argue folks into the ground so you can't be tired messing with me.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Here's my question...
> 
> why are we all home on friday night talking about ateyaa?


 
it's nasty weather out. 
was raining all day
not in the mood to go out

actually i was supposed to go to bed 2 hrs ago


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Mind yo bidness hater, mind yo bidness.
> 
> I was supposed to go out tonight, but my sitter flaked on me last minute. I'm going on a Passa Passa boat cruise tomorrow night, so y'all gon have to hold down *Le Fort-De-Hate* without me.


 
Im stealing this one girl.


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> And that's my cue to go. Buenos nachos Shima girls!



Night night!



Tamrin said:


> Cause we ain't got no life. *Lookin at my ashy a z z hair hating on Ateyaa.*



My hair is definitely a bit ashy right now.



MochaEyeCandy said:


> *Mind yo bidness hater, mind yo bidness. *
> 
> I was supposed to go out tonight, but my sitter flaked on me last minute. I'm going on a Passa Passa boat cruise tomorrow night, so y'all gon have to hold down Le Fort-De-Hate without me.



Fresh Prince of Bel Air flash back LOL.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

RT: I get really ticked off when I accidently click one of those stinking ads.  I need to fix my firefox so I can start using it again.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 6, 2009)

I woke up just to check the tags...
I'm so disappointed in you guys.


----------



## Finewine (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Here's my question...
> 
> why are we all home on friday night talking about ateyaa?


 
msa, it's past my bedtime....it's late here.  u r the one who still has time to go out!!! drink a "sex on the beach" for me



TaurusAngel said:


> I came on here to retrieve info about an Oatmeal thread. The sad part is that I still haven't searched it yet.


 hair first chica! we don't want u to have see-through chewed up ends.


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> I woke up just to check the tags...
> I'm so disappointed in you guys.




Yeah the tags are disappointing.

If this were in Off Topic they'd be crazy!

Off Topic: Does anyone else keep going into chavascandy's update thread to stare at her progress? I think I do it every 10 minutes.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> It's good to take a rest sometimes.
> 
> I don't go out...so I'm just doing my normal thing.
> 
> ...


 
You don't have to tell me because I have seen you in action plenty of times.That's why Miss Georgia Cutie went ahead and put up her little white flag.I was about to type something and I couldn't even think straight that's why I just said I was going to bed,but in actuality I knew you wasn't backing down and I was too tired so u woulda got me.


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

finewine83 said:


> msa, it's past my bedtime....it's late here.  *u r the one who still has time to go out!!!* drink a "sex on the beach" for me
> 
> 
> hair first chica! we don't want u to have see-through chewed up ends.




Girl please, I'm an old maid. I don't go out. I can't hang with the Hollywood crowd, it's too blonde and skinny for the likes of me.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Off Topic: Does anyone else keep going into chavascandy's update thread to stare at her progress? I think I do it every 10 minutes.


 
yes. i went in there 3 times 

i don't even wanna do a thread on my progress now. and we started the same time


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 6, 2009)

finewine83 said:


> msa, it's past my bedtime....it's late here.  u r the one who still has time to go out!!! drink a "sex on the beach" for me
> 
> 
> hair first chica! we don't want u to have see-through chewed up ends.


 
 Okay okay! I'm going. 


msa said:


> Yeah the tags are disappointing.
> 
> If this were in Off Topic they'd be crazy!
> 
> Off Topic: Does anyone else keep going into chavascandy's update thread to stare at her progress? I think I do it every 10 minutes.


 
MSA, isn't her hair beautiful????? I keep popping back in because her progress is amazing.


----------



## Finewine (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Girl please, I'm an old maid. I don't go out. I can't hang with the Hollywood crowd, it's too blonde and skinny for the likes of me.


 
 that sucks! i forgot how hard u all say it is in cali.  

there's no happy medium places?


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

poochie167 said:


> yes. i went in there 3 times
> 
> i don't even wanna do a thread on my progress now. and we started the same time



You and me both. I didn't start the same time as her but I'm definitely not doing a progress thread until I have something amazing to show.



TaurusAngel said:


> Okay okay! I'm going.
> 
> 
> MSA, isn't her hair beautiful????? I keep popping back in because her progress is amazing.



Her progress is ridiculous. I'm super committed to my wigs now. She just reminded me what I need to be doing and what the results will be if I stop being so doggone lazy.



finewine83 said:


> that sucks! i forgot how hard u all say it is in cali.
> 
> there's no happy medium places?



Eh, I'm just lazy. And all my friends love the Hollywood area. I need to find a new group of friends look so I can go to some of the more laid back, melanin populated spots.


----------



## MissNina (Jun 6, 2009)

lol I'm notorious but even party girls need a break for a day or two 

It's just my Macbook, Drizzy and me tonight. 

And some goose and pineapple.


ETA: DO NOT SEE DRAG ME TO HELL!!!!!!! We walked out. I've now done my good deed for the day.


----------



## Junebug D (Jun 6, 2009)

There's too much positivity in this thread now.  


:swordfigh:gotroasted::mob::210::gunner7:


----------



## PGirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the fun ya'll.  I love popcorn eating threads like this.  I guess it's over, I hear crickets chirping.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 6, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## LovinLea (Jun 6, 2009)

forget it


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> People get sick of being labeled a mean spirited hater for a simple difference of opinion. Ateeyaa is a whole different ball game *because she has a cult following, many of her followers who don't know any better take her videos as seriously as Christians take the words of Christ*.


 

So I guess LHCF members who don't know any better take LHCF seriously as Christians take the words of Christ.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 6, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> So I guess LHCF members who don't know any better take LHCF seriously as Christians take the words of Christ.


 If the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2009)

You know what, I really don't understand.......this is an Ateya update thread so for those who don't like her hair or her swang, or think her hair is beautiful then why are you in this thread and why did you click on the link to see her update......inquiring minds wanna know??????


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> If the shoe fits, wear it.


 
Wear it then


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 6, 2009)

If people want to admire Ateeya's hair than let them! OH. EM. GEE.  But to call people cult followers?  Ya'll are too much! Everyone has different tastes. Because you admire someone's hair, would you classify yourself as a cult follower? I know alot of people out there look up to her.  But she always says she does what works for *her hair*.  She's not recruiting people!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> If the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 6, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> Wear it then


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 6, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> You know what, I really don't understand.......this is an Ateya update thread so for those who don't like her hair or her swang, or think her hair is beautiful then why are you in this thread and why did you click on the link to see her update......inquiring minds wanna know??????


 Freedom of speech allows members here to freely post their opinion in whatever threads they choose without having to explain themselves to anyone.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> It was her first weave with Indian hair, not her first weave.


 
I don't know why but your comment made me 


 I like Ateyaa though. She has a fun personality!!!!


----------



## gissellr78 (Jun 6, 2009)

I admire ateyaa she is a storng woman. She is a beautiful woman in and out.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 6, 2009)

This is better than HBO!  There's nothing on tonight, I'm tuning in here.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes she is a beautiful woman inside and out..but I'm not too fond of her hair or hair practices.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Freedom of speech allows members here to freely post their opinion in whatever threads they choose without having to explain themselves to anyone.


 
Yea whatever......I just don't understand why come in a thread that's about her hair and post if you don't like her hair... just KIM.  Would you speak or talk to someone who you didn't like?  Probably not


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> Yes she is a beautiful woman inside and out..*but I'm not too fond of her hair or hair practices*.


 
Now see that was not rude at all.  Thank You


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 6, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> Yea whatever......I just don't understand why come in a thread that's about her hair and post if you don't like her hair... just KIM.  Would you speak or talk to someone who you didn't like?  Probably not


 Oh Lawd, here we go again. Quote one post where a member said they didn't like her? STOP REACHING!!! You're not the posting po-po, and no one has to defend their opinion to you. First y'all were talking smack about her "haters" for not congratulating her "progress", now that we've expressed our unfavorable opinions, you wanna put the genie back in the bottle. Make up your mind


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm starting not to like this board anymore...seriously.  Maybe I just need a break...


----------



## LABETT (Jun 6, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> There's too much positivity in this thread now.
> 
> 
> :swordfigh:gotroasted::mob::210::gunner7:


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Oh Lawd, here we go again. Quote one post where a member said they didn't like her? STOP REACHING!!! You're not the posting po-po, and no one has to defend their opinion to you. First y'all were talking smack about her "haters" for not congratulating her "progress", now that we've expressed our unfavorable opinions, you wanna put the genie back in the bottle. Make up your mind


 
I see you are back to hold down "Le Fort De Hate". 

How was the cruise?


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 6, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> I see you are back to hold down "Le Fort De Hate".
> 
> How was the cruise?


 I haven't left home yet, I'm waiting on my ride.


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I haven't left home yet, I'm waiting on my ride.


 
Have fun out there.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy;7975487[B said:
			
		

> ]Oh Lawd, here we go again. Quote one post where a member said they didn't like her? STOP REACHING!!![/B] You're not the posting po-po, and no one has to defend their opinion to you. *First y'all were talking smack about her "haters" for not congratulating her "progress", now that we've expressed our unfavorable opinions*, you wanna put the genie back in the bottle. Make up your mind


 
Quote one post where I said a member didn't like her.  I never said I was the po-po and don't expect anyone to defend their opinion to me.


----------



## Solitude (Jun 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> I'm starting not to like this board anymore...seriously.  Maybe I just need a break...



Don't let it bother you. I was getting like that at one point & I did take a break, and now I post less frequently. I also stopped responding or quoting any and all things that I could not respond to positively. But, don't stop posting! You never know how you can help someone or be helped amongst all the madness & drama.

ETA: I try to behave the same way online that I behave in real life.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Oh Lawd, here we go again. Quote one post where a member said they didn't like her? STOP REACHING!!! You're not the posting po-po, and no one has to defend their opinion to you. First y'all were talking smack about her "haters" for not congratulating her "progress", now that we've expressed our unfavorable opinions, *you wanna put the genie back in the bottle. *Make up your mind


 

Well i guess you should make your way back in the bottle then.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 6, 2009)

THAT IS IT!!!! I HAVE HAD IT.......

This thread has got me regretting all the progress threads I started. Between this thread and Chavescandy's beautful reveal........I'm done. 

Let me get my SL, uneven ended, boring hair out of this thread before I catch a complex 


Thought my hair was getting it too


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 6, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> Yea whatever......I just don't understand why come in a thread that's about her hair and post if you don't like her hair... just KIM.  *Would you speak or talk to someone who you didn't like?*  Probably not


Not liking a person, and not liking their hair practices are in no way the same, so this was a poor example.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Not liking a person, and not liking *their hair practices *are in no way the same, so this was a poor example.


 
It wasn't just about her hair pratices but her hair period.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 6, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> It wasn't just about her hair pratices but her hair period.


 Correction: Not liking someone, and not liking their hair period are in no way the same, so it's poor example. erplexed


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2009)

Dang y'all....still?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 6, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> You know what, I really don't understand.......this is an Ateya update thread so for those who don't like her hair or her swang, or think her hair is beautiful then why are you in this thread and why did you click on the link to see her update......inquiring minds wanna know??????


  Good question.


----------



## Kirei (Jun 6, 2009)

Man some people just don't get it.....

If I hear freedom of speech on more time I am going to slit my wrist....


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 6, 2009)

Liyah said:


> Man some people just don't get it.....
> 
> If I hear freedom of speech on more time I am going to slit my wrist....


  Freedom of speech or freedom to preach?


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 6, 2009)

Can we please just E-HUG IT OUT so that we can move on and no one has to slit their wrist...........


For Liyah and JeNaiSeQua ((((HUGS)))).....leave those wrists alone.


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 6, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I haven't left home yet, I'm waiting on my ride.


 
For you Mocha:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icAwcByaNtY























































































































































































































































































PEOPLE LIGHTEN UP!


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I would love to see this type of blunt honesty in hair threads on LHCF.


 
If you did adlock2: would be working overtime!


----------



## Odd One (Jun 6, 2009)

*HEY!!!​*
You guys get out of this dang Ateeya thread and help me find answers to my questions in THIS thread -----> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=371909

Thank youuuuuu.............................


----------



## Kirei (Jun 6, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> Freedom of speech or freedom to preach?


 
Girl, both!!!

Some of these posts have me like "Really? You serious?"

Why would Ateya join this site? Which is sad b/c she is a black woman who is trying to grow her hair...

*and they still won't eat the danm PIE!*


----------



## Kirei (Jun 6, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Can we please just E-HUG IT OUT so that we can move on and no one has to slit their wrist...........
> 
> 
> For Liyah and JeNaiSeQua ((((HUGS)))).....leave those wrists alone.


 
I'm going back to OT!!!
 I can only take this part of the forum in small doses!!!

See ya'll in 6 months, when something else jumps off!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm gonna need some of yall brutally honest people to go in another thread and do a lengthcheck.

We can be honest about Ateyaa then we need to be honest with each other..seriously.


----------



## Solitude (Jun 6, 2009)

On the plus side for Ateeya, this thread has probably contributed to her take-out vid (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyqRfMbYDJ8&feature=topvideos)  getting over *106,000 views in only 3 days!!!!!! 
*

Get it, Ateeya!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 6, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> I'm gonna need some of yall brutally honest people to go in another thread and do a lengthcheck.
> 
> We can be honest about Ateyaa then we need to be honest with each other..seriously.


 

I know. Because honestly alot of people aren't worrying about hurting people's feelings. How do we know she doesn't lurk here? I guess if someone is not part of the LHCF fam it's all good to be honest.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> I'm gonna need some of yall brutally honest people to go in another thread and do a lengthcheck.
> 
> We can be honest about Ateyaa then we need to be honest with each other..seriously.



*Bethany* Oh no you di'int! *Bethany*


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 6, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> I'm gonna need some of yall brutally honest people to go in another thread and do a lengthcheck.
> 
> We can be honest about Ateyaa then we need to be honest with each other..seriously.


 
DANG !!!!

Why am I still in this thread????

<-----That is why.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> *Bethany* Oh no you di'int! *Bethany*


 
We calling Ateyaa everything but a child of God but no one wants to go tell one of our own members that her measurements might be off?

Yall wouldnt let me know?


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Well now you know how folks really feel LOL. You already know how I feel about your hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lawd the hair board hair myths KILL ME. *But every time people try to clear them up with hard facts no one wants to hear it.*


 
I appreciated your links on cones because they helped me stop feeling guilty about the fact that my cone-laden Motions products are doing wonders for my hair!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2009)

Liyah said:


> Girl, both!!!
> 
> Some of these posts have me like "Really? You serious?"
> 
> ...


 

girl, I don't think they like humble pie


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> We calling Ateyaa everything but a child of God but no one wants to go tell one of our own members that her measurements might be off?
> 
> Yall wouldnt let me know?



I agree with you lol.  We stay lying to some ladies on this board.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 6, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> girl, I don't think they like humble pie


 

Nope! Tastes too bland...


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 6, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> We calling Ateyaa everything but a child of God but no one wants to go tell one of our own members that her measurements might be off?
> 
> Yall wouldnt let me know?



:reddancer:--she's cute


----------



## msa (Jun 6, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> We calling Ateyaa everything but a child of God but no one wants to go tell one of our own members that her measurements might be off?
> 
> Yall wouldnt let me know?




I just went back in the thread and amended my post because looking at those pics up close...umm no.

I would let you know MizzBrown...then again, I know you wouldn't post any foolishness.


----------



## XenaX (Jun 6, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> Freedom of speech or freedom to preach?


OMG!!!!!! 
I thought this thread was gonna be different. Lets see if I can turn it around.

Well, uhhh.......set back sure do suck, but the comeback will usually be FIYAH!! Anybody agree?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


> OMG!!!!!!
> *I thought this thread was gonna be different*. Lets see if I can turn it around.
> 
> Well, uhhh.......set back sure do suck, but the comeback will usually be FIYAH!! Anybody agree?


 

Yea right.......this is an Ateya thread


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jun 6, 2009)

*seriously. put it down. STEP AWAY!!!!*​


----------



## Nayna (Jun 6, 2009)

Erm, there's a lot of pages all about little old Ateeya and what works for her hair, is no one else disturbed by this?

And why is "you don't trust God" a tag?

smdh.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jun 6, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I agree with you lol.  We stay lying to some ladies on this board.


About everything, not just hair.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 6, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> About everything, not just hair.



*high five* You are so right.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Manushka said:


> DANG !!!!
> 
> Why am I still in this thread????
> 
> <-----That is why.


 


I have absolutely nothing constructive to add to the thread either...just in here for the giggles.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 6, 2009)

Free post. I just meeting my monthly hair forum quota. Tis all. Q


----------



## Auburn (Jun 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> I'm starting not to like this board anymore...seriously.  Maybe I just need a break...



Yeah, I was just blogging about that a few days ago. smmfh.  Its ridiculous.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 6, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Yeah, I was just blogging about that a few days ago. smmfh.  Its ridiculous.



After the waistlength thread, I DEFINITELY need a time out. It almost makes me not want to post ANYTHING. Definitely not progress pics. LOL


----------



## Finewine (Jun 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> After the waistlength thread, I DEFINITELY need a time out. It almost makes me not want to post ANYTHING. Definitely not progress pics. LOL


 
If the board is getting to you that much then I agree.  A little time off never hurt anyone.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> After the waistlength thread, I DEFINITELY need a time out. It almost makes me not want to post ANYTHING. Definitely not progress pics. LOL




I must have missed something..which is a good thing but, I want to see which thread youre talking about.

ETA: Whoa wait, I see it.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jun 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> After the waistlength thread, I DEFINITELY need a time out. It almost makes me not want to post ANYTHING. Definitely not progress pics. LOL


.........


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 6, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> Hey Maria,
> 
> Love your rollerset video. Gonna try it tomorrow. I like how you do the front. I always end up with 50 11 rollers. Love your hair.



Thank you!  I'm here to help.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jun 6, 2009)

finewine83 said:


> If the board is getting to you that much then I agree.  A little time off never hurt anyone.


 
No need to post an exit thread either, right? You know how those turn out..


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 6, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> .........



Girl bye.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jun 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Girl bye.


 Same thing I just said to you.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jun 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Kirei (Jun 6, 2009)

Man, I got other stuff to do I can't be on LHCF ALL night!!!

 

Ya'll are killin me!


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 6, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> .........



bwaaaaaah..u jus made me spit my water out


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> Same thing I just said to you.


 
Kachow!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 6, 2009)

^^^^^^ LMAO!!!! 

Thanks for making me laugh ladies. Good night!

*mental note: never post any progress or set-back pictures here*


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.  She is very brave, I would be crying if that was me


----------



## Kirei (Jun 6, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> ^^^^^^ LMAO!!!!
> 
> Thanks for making me laugh ladies. Good night!
> 
> *mental note: never post any progress or set-back pictures here*


 
You will get thanks, trust.


----------



## MissJ (Jun 6, 2009)

My first Ateeya thread.  I've been enlightened.


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 7, 2009)

All I can say is **Poof**


----------



## MissNina (Jun 7, 2009)

Liyah said:


> You will get thanks, trust.



OT: I like ur siggy quote


----------



## theAlist (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh my lawd


laaaawwwd, laaaawwwd, laaaawwwd


Oh my lawd



laaaaawd, laaaawd, laaaawwwd


Um hmmmmm....




Um hmmmmmm....


----------



## PGirl (Jun 7, 2009)

I have to honestly admit I have fun reading these controversial Ateeya threads.  I would however; be quite embarassed for the rest of the world to see how "we" are acting right now, but somehow I just keep coming back for more.  I guess the Debil is making me do it?


----------



## titan (Jun 7, 2009)

I confused about something did she take the last sew in weave out by her self or did she have help, and if so , why didn't go back to the stylist to have the weave taken down?  I did like her hair style , but I don't think she  can take care her properly when she wears sew-ins, I'm pulling for her.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jun 7, 2009)

RedRIOT was HERE!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jun 7, 2009)

PGirl said:


> I have to honestly admit I have fun reading these controversial Ateeya threads.  I would however; be quite embarassed for the rest of the world to see how "we" are acting right now, but somehow I just keep coming back for more.  I guess the Debil is making me do it?



Girl it's official, black folks will ACT UP over some hair. It's not just hair to us y'know, no matter how much we want to convince ourselves, to the black woman...it isn't just about hair.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 7, 2009)

This is still open???? 

I've said it once and I'll say it again......IT'S JUST HAIR!!!! It just ain't that serious!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 7, 2009)

qtslim83 said:


> This is still open????
> 
> I've said it once and I'll say it again......IT'S JUST HAIR!!!! It just ain't that serious!


Apparently it is.....

My dh called me into the livingroom today and said:

"Who is Ateeya?"

I said "Who?"

He said "Ateeya...the girl that got alot of hits recently on youtube.  Apparently this girl is all the craze right now and I figured if she is, then you know who she is..."

Me: Bwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......Oh my goodness

I told him the story and about the threads on here.  He was quiet.  I then asked him what did he think of what Ateeya did to her hair and he said:

"Evidently she made a huge mistake and she was kind enough and bold too, to come onto youtube and tell the world the mistake she made and probably helped alot of people."  "She is very pretty and has a great personality, and her skin is so smooth.  I feel sorry for her that she had to cut her hair that way, but it will grow back.  Actually, her hair looks better than some people I see."

Me: 


Ok, I'm done...just wanted to share that little tidbit.

Everybody's paying attention....she is a celebrity

Go Ateeya...go!


----------



## anon123 (Jun 7, 2009)

msa said:


> "You grow girl" or "that's a lovely color" or "it's really thickening up" or "great shine" are all code for your hair ain't that cute but I want to give a mandatory positive.



Now that's not true.  I've said "you grow girl", in all its corniness, with complete sincerity in thinking someone's hair is pretty.  Same for the rest. 

But, um, why is this thread 18 pages long?   Ateyaa is like the Beyonce of the hair board world.


----------



## EbonyYoungin517 (Jun 7, 2009)

Man...I can't believe people actually care about another person life like this....or their hair!!! Please...ladies....find something better to with your time and find ways to improve your own hair because I doubt Ateeya cares about ours like this!!


----------



## EbonyYoungin517 (Jun 7, 2009)

I mean really, if you don't like the woman's hair COOL but please don't dedicate a night to arguing with people that do and don't waste time watching her videos. We don't listen to music we don't like so why follow Ateeya and her progress. You like her, COOL, but don't waste your time tryna argue with an individual who is set in their perception. This is UNNECESSARY.  This is about her progress...state your opinions AND KEEP IT MOVING... none of you gain ANYTHING from sitting here and debating over SOMEONE ELSE who wouldn't argue about you. I mean OMG.... in the end its all opinions not FACTS. None of this has any relevance for our lives and our hair.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jun 7, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Now that's not true. I've said "you grow girl", in all its corniness, with complete sincerity in thinking someone's hair is pretty. Same for the rest.
> 
> But, um, why is this thread 18 pages long?  Ateyaa is like the Beyonce of the hair board world.


 
I say You grow girl. I know it's corny, but it's always sincere.

ETA-Ateeya is doing her own thing, she didn't tell anybody to follow her hair practices.  Let Ateeya do Ateeya, people acting like they don't have setbacks, there is no holy hair ritual that will guarentee results.


----------



## Kacie (Jun 7, 2009)

IMHO, these exploding threads are not really about Ateeya at all.  The real issue is that some folks only want to have positive gleaming comments posted about their hair and even someone else's hair.

It's the like you don't have the right to dislike something around here.


----------



## Hot40 (Jun 7, 2009)

I just love her.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 7, 2009)

HAIRapy's in da house, OH YEAH!


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 7, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> HAIRapy's in da house, OH YEAH!


 
Back again 

Me too................!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 7, 2009)

team ateeya!!!!

I love her and her hair videos. Her comeback will be bigger than her setback!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 7, 2009)

Kacie said:


> IMHO, these exploding threads are not really about Ateeya at all.  *The real issue is that some folks only want to have positive gleaming comments posted about their hair and even someone else's hair.
> 
> It's the like you don't have the right to dislike something around here* .



I disagree.  It's all in your choice of words and tone.  I believe there is a right and a wrong way to say things.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 7, 2009)

How did this stay up but the WSL thread went poof?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 7, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> How did this stay up but the WSL thread went poof?


 This will go poof too. Most of the threads about her usually do.


----------



## PGirl (Jun 7, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Girl it's official, black folks will ACT UP over some hair. It's not just hair to us y'know, no matter how much we want to convince ourselves, to the black woman...it isn't just about hair.


 
Girl you are so right.  It isn't about hair and we know it.  It sure ain't about Ateeya either!  It's just so hard to put into words what we are fighting about, but somehow, as strange as it sounds, I do actually get it.  And I'm at home with it!  

Outside of our race, this stuff makes us look so crazy.  Not that anyone cares about how we are perceived....Ok, Ok, Ok... I CARE.  

Will it ever stop????  Is this stuff somehow rooted in our DNA or what?  It's like I know it's not right -what goes on in these threads- but somehow I keep coming back for more of what I know isn't really good for me. erplexed


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 7, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> How did this stay up but the WSL thread went poof?



I was wondering the same thing.......I figured this one would have gotten locked before the WSL.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 7, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> I was wondering the same thing.......I figured this one would have gotten locked before the WSL.



Were there two WSL threads or did I miss something???


----------



## deltagyrl (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't know who she is but she's very pretty.

Why are people following her?


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 7, 2009)

XenaX said:


> OMG!!!!!!
> I thought this thread was gonna be different. Lets see if I can turn it around.
> 
> Well, uhhh.......set back sure do suck, but the comeback will usually be FIYAH!! Anybody agree?


 

NOPE...  but I'm sitting here thinking...  "dang...  I wish XenaX had a fotki I could stalk!"


----------



## chebaby (Jun 7, 2009)

i wasnt gonna say anything but these threads are addictive. so here it goes.....i used to follow ateyaaa's videos becuase i love her personality and i think she is pretty. i never followed her hair ritual because i thought it was common knowledge that little product and a hot flat iron could get the swang going. her hair was nice before but nothing i havent seen on this board.
now her hair is thin and obviously it going to take a lot of care and time to get it healthy and back on track. i personally dont think she learned much from her situation because she turned arouns and got a fresh relaxer. it would seem to me that common sence would tell you to wait but hey.

and no ladies, i am not a hater. i love hair and all things surrounding the topic but i know that was a bad move for her to get a fresh relaxer. i also know that her hair before and after was nothing to toss panties over. i just hope that someone helps her get her hair back on track because we all know that hair can effect your self esteem. she wears wigs but there's nothing like knowing that your hair is the shiznit under that wig.
much blessings to her.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 7, 2009)

deltagyrl said:


> I don't know who she is but she's very pretty.
> 
> Why are people following her?



I figured it was obvious but maybe not  B/C they like her personality, her updates, product reviews, makeup tutorials, etc


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 7, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Were there two WSL threads or did I miss something???



Yes...Did you miss the one that got locked?


----------



## EbonyYoungin517 (Jun 7, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> Yes...Did you miss the one that got locked?



whats the link to it?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like it's gone......not sure why though


----------



## Bluetopia (Jun 8, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> I was wondering the same thing.......I figured this one would have gotten locked before the WSL.


 
Can someone give me a brief synopsis about what the WSL thread was even about? Now im hella curious 

I mean did someone claim to be WSL but was only TWA in their pics and got a verbal tongue lashing for being delusional? You know thats the first place my mind went


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> Can someone give me a brief synopsis about what the WSL thread was even about? Now im hella curious
> 
> I mean did someone claim to be WSL but was only TWA in their pics and got a verbal tongue lashing for being delusional? You know thats the first place my mind went


 
I sent this to a member who pm'd me about it earlier.

_Lol, the poster started a similar thread last night and it blew up. People were saying she really isn't waist length, but mbl and the OP was getting offended. It turned into people not being honest, and not being able to handle the truth, and hating. It really stopped being about the OP after about 2 pages....it was a mess._


----------



## PGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

STLCoverGirl said:


> I sent this to a member who pm'd me about it earlier.
> 
> _Lol, the poster started a similar thread last night and it blew up. People were saying she really isn't waist length, but mbl and the OP was getting offended. It turned into people not being honest, and not being able to handle the truth, and hating. It really stopped being about the OP after about 2 pages....it was a mess._


 
Dang on it!  I can't believe I missed THAT action!


----------



## PGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Did we ever figure out why this thread has so many strange tags?  One says, "you don't trust god".  WTH?


----------



## sublime (Jun 8, 2009)

I am so sorry that Ateeya had a set back I truly enjoy watching her videos but I do not take any of her hair advice. I am also a little leary of some of the products that she pushes.


----------



## Bluetopia (Jun 8, 2009)

STLCoverGirl said:


> I sent this to a member who pm'd me about it earlier.
> 
> _Lol, the poster started a similar thread last night and it blew up. People were saying she really isn't waist length, but mbl and the OP was getting offended. It turned into people not being honest, and not being able to handle the truth, and hating. It really stopped being about the OP after about 2 pages....it was a mess._


 
OMG! I think I know *exactly *what you're talking about. I remember walking into a post this week...thinking someone's hair didnt look like the length she said  and then walking right back out since I didnt have anything genuine to contribute. 

I totally gave her the benefit of the doubt tho and figured maybe it was cause the shirt she was wearing made her length look misleading.

Looks like I dodged a bullet.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like both threads are gone......not sure why the other one got locked and disappeared.......


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 8, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> OMG! I think I know *exactly *what you're talking about. I remember walking into a post this week...thinking someone's hair didnt look like the length she said  and then walking right back out since I didnt have anything genuine to contribute.
> 
> I totally gave her the benefit of the doubt tho and figured maybe it was cause the shirt she was wearing made her length look misleading.
> 
> Looks like I dodged a bullet.


 

I know which poster you guys are talking about.  I looked in the thread, said to myself "nope, not WSL," and back the hell up out of there.  I figured who was I to disabuse someone of their delusions.

But by the same token I don't spend any time ragging on Ateeya's regimen either.  I figure it's her hair so it's her business.

This drama is    worthy though...  I'm here strictly for the entertainment!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jun 8, 2009)

Finally Free said:


>


  oh em GEE  
That's exactly how I feel!!


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 8, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> (SMS slaps herself on the wrists thinking that this thread was going to turn out...differently....sigh)



Are you serious? Did you REALLY start this *Ateeya* thread thinking things would turn out 'differently'?


----------



## Junebug D (Jun 8, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Did we ever figure out why this thread has so many strange tags?  One says, "you don't trust god".  WTH?



Looks like the OT posters have found this thread.


----------



## Anew (Jun 8, 2009)

Ateeya brings all the girls to the yard, lol


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 8, 2009)

Why the tag "Rethuglicans"....oh my????


----------



## janaq2003 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dang- some of y'all really know how to make a person feel bad...*makes note not to post hair pics*


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^ Your bun is so pretty!!!!! And every time I come in the hair forum, this thread is on the first page. Comedy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 8, 2009)

Why is there a tag "chewable"???


----------



## janaq2003 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thx TaurusAngel!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 8, 2009)

You ladies are funny


----------



## Junebug D (Jun 8, 2009)

There's a "msa" tag now?


----------



## PGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> There's a "msa" tag now?


 
Ok wait a minute....Wha tha heck?  Is that "subliminal" (sp?) messaging or what?


----------



## bella gee (Jun 8, 2009)

Awww dang yall. I like Ateeya. Its called a hair journey for a reason, you live and you learn. I dont think we are in ANY position to pass judgement on anyones hair and say whether we "like" it or not--how childish is that to say whether you like someones hair or not. Commend them for trying and commend the for seeking out to learn about healthy hair practices, don't bring them down. I'm sure majority of us we're all at a place where we just figuring things out, and making mistakes, hell i know I was--I had all types of damage and setbacks and such. So its just disheartening to see how high on your horse some of yall have gotten...SMH

Go Ateeya. Keep learning. Keep sharing.


----------



## LongiLox (Jun 8, 2009)

This thread has 395 posts. Are you guys fighting in here? Why are you guys always fighting?


----------



## soulie (Jun 8, 2009)

brownshugahgirl said:


> Awww dang yall. I like Ateeya. Its called a hair journey for a reason, you live and you learn.* I dont think we are in ANY position to pass judgement on anyones hair and say whether we "like" it or not--how childish is that to say whether you like someones hair or not.* Commend them for trying and commend the for seeking out to learn about healthy hair practices, don't bring them down. I'm sure majority of us we're all at a place where we just figuring things out, and making mistakes, hell i know I was--I had all types of damage and setbacks and such. So its just disheartening to see how high on your horse some of yall have gotten...SMH
> 
> Go Ateeya. Keep learning. Keep sharing.


 
Re the bolded:  isn't that what all the affirmations in posts are?  Statements on whether or not we "like" a person's hair?  Whether it is called gorgeous, beautiful, or a simple "nice hair", it's a statement that the poster "likes" the hair in question.  People do it in threads all day every day, but in this case people shouldn't be able to express their opinions?  Incidentally, you have told a number of people in threads that you thought their hair was beautiful; you were expressing your view and now other people are expressing theirs.


----------



## bella gee (Jun 8, 2009)

_Incidentally_, I was taught if you dont have anything nice to say , dont say it at all.

And that is all I  have to say.


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 8, 2009)

I WISH, I WISH
WITH ALL MY MIGHT! 
THAT ATEEYA'S THREAD
DIE TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

soulie said:


> Re the bolded: isn't that what all the affirmations in posts are? Statements on whether or not we "like" a person's hair? Whether it is called gorgeous, beautiful, or a simple "nice hair", it's a statement that the poster "likes" the hair in question. People do it in threads all day every day, but in this case people shouldn't be able to express their opinions? Incidentally, you have told a number of people in threads that you thought their hair was beautiful; you were expressing your view and now other people are expressing theirs.


 
You are right, but again we are all here(hopefully) to learn and help others through our mistakes and give encouragement.  All the negativity really isn't necessary, if someone doesn't like someone's hair KEEP IT MOVING.  It's about tact and being respectful imo.  

I wouldn't walk up to Ateeya or any other human being in real life and say "wow, your ends look busted, your hair is thin and I don't like it".  What's the point?  This is a hair board and we women are sensitive about our hair, I just don't think that people need to share their opinion on everything.  It's really ok to keep some things to yourself, or move on to another thread.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 8, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> I WISH, I WISH
> WITH ALL MY MIGHT!
> THAT ATEEYA'S THREAD
> DIE TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I agree. I was just thinking to myself of how tired I am of seeing this thread at the top all the time. They wont stop until its locked though..


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 8, 2009)

@ the people who want it to die and can't stand to see the thread anymore. Just don't come into the thread anymore. Is it really THAT hard to not click the thread?


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 8, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> @ the people who want it to die and can't stand to see the thread anymore. Just don't come into the thread anymore. Is it really THAT hard to not click the thread?


 



SEE!!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 8, 2009)

brownshugahgirl said:


> Awww dang yall. I like Ateeya. Its called a hair journey for a reason, you live and you learn. I dont think we are in ANY position to pass judgement on anyones hair and say whether we "like" it or not--how childish is that to say whether you like someones hair or not. Commend them for trying and commend the for seeking out to learn about healthy hair practices, don't bring them down. I'm sure majority of us we're all at a place where we just figuring things out, and making mistakes, hell i know I was--I had all types of damage and setbacks and such. So its just disheartening to see how high on your horse some of yall have gotten...SMH
> 
> Go Ateeya. Keep learning. Keep sharing.


 

It's ok if someone doesn't like her hair and I think there's nothing wrong with saying that but when you come with " no one is jealous of her limp, swanging, broken off, peek a boo hairline, "W" shaped hair"....... This is where the negative tone comes in.  I mean, was that neccessary.  Some people just have a  "I don't give a D" attitude and don't care what they post or how they post it.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 8, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> SEE!!!


  You are a mess!!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 8, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> @ the people who want it to die and can't stand to see the thread anymore. Just don't come into the thread anymore. Is it really THAT hard to not click the thread?



Youre right but Im pretty sure if enough people say the same thing, it'll eventually die out.  What I really want to know is what else is there to debate about?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 8, 2009)

brownshugahgirl said:


> Awww dang yall. I like Ateeya. Its called a hair journey for a reason, you live and you learn. I dont think we are in ANY position to pass judgement on anyones hair and say whether we "like" it or not--how childish is that to say whether you like someones hair or not. Commend them for trying and commend the for seeking out to learn about healthy hair practices, don't bring them down. I'm sure majority of us we're all at a place where we just figuring things out, and making mistakes, hell i know I was--I had all types of damage and setbacks and such. So its just disheartening to see how high on your horse some of yall have gotten...SMH
> 
> Go Ateeya. Keep learning. Keep sharing.


Lol, girl you better stop speaking the truth. Your hair will be on the hit list next.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 8, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Youre right but Im pretty sure if enough people say the same thing, it'll eventually die out. What I really want to know is what else is there to debate about?


 Who knows. I refuse to debate about it any longer BUT someone else might have something to say. I'm not tired of seeing this thread pop up with new posts though because it is entertaining to me. There's nothing else going on with the board lately and this is the closest we have to a juicy thread, so I hope it keeps going.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 8, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Youre right but Im pretty sure if enough people say the same thing, it'll eventually die out. What I really want to know is what else is there to debate about?


 
They're debating on why you shoudn't debate, and why you should debate so and so's opinion....And...Idk just debating to debate!!!!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 8, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> Who knows. I refuse to debate about it any longer BUT someone else might have something to say. I'm not tired of seeing this thread pop up with new posts though because it is entertaining to me. There's nothing else going on with the board lately and this is the closest we have to a juicy thread, so I hope it keeps going.



It was entertaining to me 23487239487 pages back but ignorance becomes annoying after while.  I cant do anything but SMH & hope she posts a new video soon?  The threads about disasters seem to be the most popular.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 8, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> They're debating on why you shoudn't debate, and why you should debate so and so's opinion....And...Idk just debating to debate!!!!



Yeah... reaching for the thank yous


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 8, 2009)

Auburn said:


> It was entertaining to me 23487239487 pages back but ignorance becomes annoying after while. I cant do anything but SMH & hope she posts a new video soon? The threads about disasters seem to be the most popular.


Any thread about her blows up into something crazy... no matter what the subject. Did you see the one about her self-relaxing video? Pure craziness!


----------



## Lucie (Jun 8, 2009)

Is Ateyaa the new Shima? WOWZERS!!!!!!

I feel bad she had to learn the way that she did.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 8, 2009)

Auburn said:


> It was entertaining to me 23487239487 pages back but ignorance becomes annoying after while. I cant do anything but SMH & hope she posts a new video soon? *The threads about disasters seem to be the most popular*.


 

Hmmm. I wonder why?  I'm not talking about anyone here, but I know that there are some people who like to see people when their down. I'm not really a fan of Ateeya but I give her props whne props is due.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Is Ateyaa the new Shima? WOWZERS!!!!!!
> 
> I feel bad she had to learn the way that she did.


 I can't even compare the two.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 8, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> Any thread about her blows up into something crazy... no matter what the subject. Did you see the one about her self-relaxing video? Pure craziness!




I dont think I paid much attention to that one. I want to pick a whole 'nother PERSON already!


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 8, 2009)

brownshugahgirl said:


> Awww dang yall. I like Ateeya. Its called a hair journey for a reason, you live and you learn. I dont think we are in ANY position to pass judgement on anyones hair and say whether we "like" it or not--how childish is that to say whether you like someones hair or not. Commend them for trying and commend the for seeking out to learn about healthy hair practices, don't bring them down. I'm sure majority of us we're all at a place where we just figuring things out, and making mistakes, hell i know I was--I had all types of damage and setbacks and such. So its just disheartening to see how high on your horse some of yall have gotten...SMH
> 
> Go Ateeya. Keep learning. Keep sharing.


 

I agree...

I've been on here two years this month and I am FINALLY getting a regimen down that's working...  including realizing late last month that stretching is not for my hair!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 8, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Hmmm. I wonder why?  I'm not talking about anyone here, but I know that there are some people who like to see people when their down. I'm not really a fan of Ateeya but *I give her props whne props is due.*



Fa sho.
That comment in the other thread was just...wow. I was just thinking "did you REALLY go there? do you ALWAYS have negative sh..stuff to say about others?"  Why are they NOT in this thread? Because she did keep MOST of her length? Would they be in here all rude if she had cut it to a jacked up ear length bob?

dang, now you got me in here talking about her again


----------



## janaq2003 (Jun 8, 2009)

brownshugahgirl said:


> Awww dang yall. I like Ateeya. Its called a hair journey for a reason, you live and you learn. I dont think we are in ANY position to pass judgement on anyones hair and say whether we "like" it or not--how childish is that to say whether you like someones hair or not. Commend them for trying and commend the for seeking out to learn about healthy hair practices, don't bring them down. I'm sure majority of us we're all at a place where we just figuring things out, and making mistakes, hell i know I was--I had all types of damage and setbacks and such. So its just disheartening to see how high on your horse some of yall have gotten...SMH
> 
> Go Ateeya. Keep learning. Keep sharing.


* amen!!!!*


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 8, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Youre right but Im pretty sure if enough people say the same thing, it'll eventually die out.  What I really want to know is what else is there to debate about?



Auburn, it doesn't really seem to be any more debating going on, but people showing their sympathy or sharing feelings about Ateeya's setback. You know, your continuous posting in this thread keeps it 'new' in the posts (much to your chagrin). I say, if you're tired of seeing it, post in other threads and for sure, it will die down. No?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nichi said:


> Auburn, it doesn't really seem to be any more debating going on, but people showing their sympathy or sharing feelings about Ateeya's setback. You know, your continuous posting in this thread keeps it 'new' in the posts (much to your chagrin). I say, if you're tired of seeing it, post in other threads and for sure, it will die down. No?


 


You have some purty hair Nichi.


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 8, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> You have some purty hair Nichi.



Thanks, my dear, but that's my summer sew in. I'm happy you like it and BELIEVE I've saved Ediese's sew-in care tips.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nichi said:


> Thanks, my dear, but that's my summer sew in. I'm happy you like it and BELIEVE I've saved Ediese's sew-in care tips.


 

Well It could've fooled me. Looks Good!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 8, 2009)

Nichi said:


> Auburn, it doesn't really seem to be any more debating going on, but people showing their sympathy or sharing feelings about Ateeya's setback. You know, your continuous posting in this thread keeps it 'new' in the posts (much to your chagrin). I say, if you're tired of seeing it, post in other threads and for sure, it will die down. No?



This too definitely helped.


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 8, 2009)

Auburn said:


> This too definitely helped.



Helped with what? Keeping the post 'new'? It's okay with me, because I'm not the one who's annoyed at seeing it atop of the other threads. I actually don't mind.


----------



## XenaX (Jun 8, 2009)

Auburn said:


> This too definitely helped.


You will not be able to stop people from posting in this thread but if it means that much to you  it is possible to unsubscribe from this thread and not enter into it.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 8, 2009)

XenaX said:


> You will not be able to stop people from posting in this thread but if it means that much to you  it is possible to unsubscribe from this thread and not enter into it.



Never attempted to make everyone STOP posting. They are free to do as they choose & I was just saying how I felt about this thread. Thats all there is to it..nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 8, 2009)

Nichi said:


> Helped with what? Keeping the post 'new'? It's okay with me, because I'm not the one who's annoyed at seeing it atop of the other threads. I actually don't mind.



Im having de ja vu about his VERY post.


----------

